# "Star Wars: The Force Awakens" has made $1 billion in less than 12 parsecs



## Wilykat (Dec 27, 2015)

> Disney (DIS) said Sunday that its blockbuster broke the $1 billion mark around the world faster than any other film in history.
> The sci-fi adventure movie reached the milestone 12 days after its global release. That is one day earlier than the previous record holder -- Universal's "Jurassic World," which was released earlier this year.
> The seventh film in the "Star Wars" saga has made $544.5 million in the U.S.
> After only 10 days, it is the fifth biggest film in U.S. box office history.
> ...



Still waiting to see how much Chinese spends to watch this film in a couple weeks.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 27, 2015)

Incredible for a film that hasn't opened in China yet.  Though the record will probably be beat by Episode VIII.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2015)

The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant, next to the power of The Force...


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah China is going to make this even more impressive.

I'm gonna watch it in a few days, haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 27, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant, next to the power of The Force...



Destroying a whole system though seems to be in the same general ballpark. Also, good for the movie, not Empire in terms of quality but imho superior to Jedi, glad it does so well in spite of the nerd backlash.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2015)

Well this is the biggest a franchise is human media so it should come to no surprise


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2015)

There will be no one to stop us this time!!


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 27, 2015)

Considering they spent about $500 million on the movie including the budget and marketing, it was expected to reach $1 billion that quickly. Used to think it won't surpass Titanic but can see that happening now, though it will fall short of Avatar with $2.8 billion


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> though it will fall short of Avatar with $2.8 billion



Your overconfidence is your weakness.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Dec 27, 2015)

Hm nice  for Star Wars.


----------



## dream (Dec 27, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Your overconfidence is your weakness.



Only Cameron can dethrone himself.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2015)

Dream said:


> Only Cameron can dethrone himself.



An entire LEGION of my best [Chinese] troops await him!


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 27, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Your overconfidence is your weakness.



Well, there is a big gap mate...even between Titanic and Avatar and both are Cameron films. Let's see if it will surpass Titanic first then we can talk about Avatar.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 27, 2015)

> Though the record will probably be beat by Episode VIII.



I dunno about that.

What this movie and Jurassic World did is something else, but I wonder if the sequels will have those occasions.  I'm not even sure what Avatar 2 is going to do. Ep VIII will do well, but I don't think the sequels/prequels are going to be as successful as TFA.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 27, 2015)

Congratulations to SW. I'm not really a fan myself, but it would be nice to see the eternal rule of Titanic () and Avatar () end, so I hope it all the best.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2015)

Amanda said:


> Congratulations to SW. I'm not really a fan myself, but it would be nice to see the eternal rule of Titanic () and Avatar () end, so I hope it all the best.



You can destroy the Emperor! He has foreseen this. It is your destiny!


----------



## stream (Dec 27, 2015)

A lot of fans who came for Episode VII aren't coming back for Episode VIII


----------



## Garcher (Dec 27, 2015)

overhyped ...


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2015)

stream said:


> A lot of fans who came for Episode VII aren't coming back for Episode VIII



I don't see what anyone could whine about unless it's for the sake of whining.

After the disaster of the prequels, Disney would of course have instructed Abrams to keep the tone and style close to the original trilogy and not go off on any adventures into uncharted territory (which may contain Jamaican amphibians). Within that premise I think this is about as close to a perfect sequel as you get.


----------



## stream (Dec 27, 2015)

"So unoriginal" "rehashed" "clich?" 

I mean, I did enjoy the movie, and I'll likely watch the next one… But it does feel a bit copy/pasted.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Yeah China is going to make this even more impressive.
> 
> I'm gonna watch it in a few days, haven't gotten around to it yet.



same

just tried to get movie tickets for tonight

that shit is still sold out


----------



## Kusa (Dec 27, 2015)

I like those news.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2015)

stream said:


> "So unoriginal" "rehashed" "clich?"
> 
> I mean, I did enjoy the movie, and I'll likely watch the next one? But it does feel a bit copy/pasted.



You'd have preferred this originality?


----------



## Atlas (Dec 27, 2015)

Hopefully, the spin off films will be awesome _and_ original.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Hopefully, the spin off films will be awesome _and_ original.



Rouge One will have Chinese actor Donnie Yen (Zhen Zidan) in it.

*Ip Man (2008)*
[youtube]gBxOU_IhtGQ[/youtube]


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 27, 2015)

Just a thought, TFA could have reached billion dollar mark a little quicker if there was a skeleton of Jar Jar Binks somewhere in the movie.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 27, 2015)

Wilykat said:


> Just a thought, TFA could have reached billion dollar mark a little quicker if there was a skeleton of Jar Jar Binks somewhere in the movie.



They're gonna show him frozen in carbonite at the villain lair in Episode VIII.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2015)

It was overhyped but still very very good. I enjoyed most of the film.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2015)

WAD said:


> same
> 
> just tried to get movie tickets for tonight
> 
> that shit is still sold out



i saw it morning d1


----------



## NO (Dec 27, 2015)

Dream said:


> Only Cameron can dethrone himself.



Only Cameron gets that lucky, Avatar got those ticket sales due to their good 3D marketing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 27, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> You'd have preferred this originality?



Yeah lets stick to what works because creativity is too risky.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 27, 2015)

Pretty amazing for a film with such a bland main character.

Just think how much it would have earned if Finn had been the main instead of Rey.


----------



## Tyrannos (Dec 27, 2015)

stream said:


> "So unoriginal" "rehashed" "clich?"
> 
> I mean, I did enjoy the movie, and I'll likely watch the next one? But it does feel a bit copy/pasted.



I have to say this is the biggest irony in all of Entertainment history.   

"It's rehash........but it's damn good!"



Well, Disney is laughing itself to the bank while Lucas looks like a foolish old man.   At least til we get so Star Warsed out that it becomes a gag reflex.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> You'd have preferred this originality?



What's people's problem with Grievous


----------



## NO (Dec 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> What's people's problem with Grievous


CinemaSins has 2 videos on Episode 3. Watch them.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 27, 2015)

jayjay?? said:


> CinemaSins has 2 videos on Episode 3. Watch them.



That didn't tell me why Grievous should be counted next to JarJar


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 27, 2015)

The prequels with the same characters, story, and effects, but made by a better director would have probably been decent. There are things in the prequels that many people like, so it's not like they're all bad anyway.

You can't really point to individual things about a film and say the film didn't work cos of that. There are too many elements to a film made by so many different people. If a film is bad, it's the directors fault usually.

They failed to bring all the elements together effectively.


----------



## Matty (Dec 27, 2015)

stream said:


> "So unoriginal" "rehashed" "clich?"
> 
> I mean, I did enjoy the movie, and I'll likely watch the next one? But it does feel a bit copy/pasted.



Agreed. People are overreacting saying its the best ever. It's clearly below the first trilogy. Still a really good movie Easily the best effects with only Episode 3 being close 2nd


----------



## Violence (Dec 27, 2015)

Impressive...


----------



## sworder (Dec 27, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> You can't really point to individual things about a film and say the film didn't work cos of that. There are too many elements to a film made by so many different people. If a film is bad, it's the directors fault usually.



I can

1- jar jar
2- too much dumb political exposition
3- boring, underdeveloped villains (seriously what happened to darth maul should have been a crime, but grievous and dooku were both equally fodder)
4- the main character is annoying at best

the scripts themselves were bad


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, Disney did market the _shit_ out of it. I've seen starwars fruit, starwars utensils, starwars car ads, etc. 

I'd be more surprised if it hadn't broken records with how hard it was pushed.


----------



## Rain (Dec 27, 2015)

This garbage is the epitome of an anti-film. This movie better than any other represents the triumph of amusement park ride concept of film over film as such.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Dec 27, 2015)

The overall plot for the prequels was superior. Yes, kiddy and spastic shit was present in the prequels, but it was also more mature and political than the adolescent adventures and father-child battles of the original trilogy. People hated pod racing, but for me, as a fan of F1, it was enjoyable even with a kid as main character. The fights were far more interesting than the gimp fight we watched in the originals.


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 27, 2015)

^ I'll actually agree that the plot of the prequels was (conceptually) more interesting than the rest of them, but the characters were vapid, the dialogue was almost entirely devoid of heart, Anakin's fall (the focus of the story) was not at all believable, and the Anakin/Padme relationship (another focus of the story) was _so_ poorly handled that I still can't believe it was as awful as it was. We're talking "Shyamalan's _The Last Airbender_" bad.

I'm not really much of a fan of Star Wars to begin with, though. KotOR II still represents the best SW property by a wide margin.


> "Star Wars: The Force Awakens" has made $1 billion at a light speed pace.


Light is fast in terms of travel time, but it has no inherent ability to accrue capital (at any speed).


----------



## Atlas (Dec 27, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Rouge One will have Chinese actor Donnie Yen (Zhen Zidan) in it.
> 
> *Ip Man (2008)*
> [youtube]gBxOU_IhtGQ[/youtube]



Yeah, one of the reasons I'm excited for it.



Zaru said:


> What's people's problem with Grievous



He was pretty underutilized and kinda felt like a joke than an actual threat.


----------



## Amanda (Dec 27, 2015)

The story of the fall of a great man is one of the most interesting ones, so it's all the more infuriating that they managed to make it so bland and unsymphatetic.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Dec 27, 2015)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> ^ I'll actually agree that the plot of the prequels was (conceptually) more interesting than the rest of them, but the characters were vapid, the dialogue was almost entirely devoid of heart, Anakin's fall (the focus of the story) was not at all believable, and the Anakin/Padme relationship (another focus of the story) was _so_ poorly handled that I still can't believe it was as awful as it was. We're talking "Shyamalan's _The Last Airbender_" bad.
> 
> I'm not really much of a fan of Star Wars to begin with, though. KotOR II still represents the best SW property by a wide margin.
> 
> Light is fast in terms of travel time, but it has no inherent ability to accrue capital (at any speed).



KOTOR was probably the first SW game I played that gave me EXACTLY what I wanted. It was written so well that I felt like it was made for me. I wanted to be the most central character in the universe. It must be all about me! I matter to the game more than anything else. I am interested in my past, present and future. I enjoy rising from nothing to the absolute summit of power! A stranger nobody knows nor cares about fighting through the arena as the Mysterious Stranger was such an amazing feeling. I enjoyed laughing at Deadeye Duncan's pathetic battle skills. I enjoyed teaching Ice who's boss. I enjoyed killing legendary death match champion Bendek Starkiller in a death match. KOTOR made me want to know and care who Revan was. I thought he was an awesome character from the stories told about him—he became a LEGEND when I discovered he was a Sith Lord. Revan was a master strategist whose entrance into war marked a critical military event, turning the tide of battle in the Republic's favour. I tried to imagine the disturbance in the force from the point of view of Mandalorian force sensitives. Revan was the only man whom Canderous (the badass who I met in the raghoul infested Undercity, and for a while scared me) attributed to single handedly smashing the Mandalorian warrior clan's spirit into smithereens, thus breaking them to the point Canderous became a lowly thug. I felt sorry for Canderous when he relived how much Revan kicked his clan's ass. I respected him for having the balls to admit he was a loser compared to the Dark Lord! He was a charismatic Jedi Knight whose speeches persuaded LEGIONS of Jedi from across the galaxy to join him in a noble crusade against the threats to the Republic. I liked how he proved the Jedi Council wrong many times. He was a leader!!! It was satisfying to find Revan could turn Bastila's vagina as wet as an overflowing river. Can't recall how often I would've wanted to have my mind connected to a woman's mind like Revan-Bastila. Revan's understanding of the negative impact of love was on par with old Jolee Bindo, who was forced to crush the life out of his wife after she turned to the darkside, seduced by the Sith Lords whom cucked Bindo. I was happy being the brotherly figure to Mission and I've always wanted a wookie bodyguard swearing an oath of allegiance to me! I thought Carth was ok and I genuinely cared about his sob story. In the end, I decided it was better for him to watch his only son die by my own hands despite hearing and appearing to care about the horrors of Telos. Besides, Canderous was superior. Plus it was payback for Carth's attitude towards me. Such borderline insubordination deserves cruel treatment. Admiral Saul Karath was a man who knew and respected Revan. His death at the bridge of Malak's flagship was an awesome achievement. The eventual revelation of Revan's identity—by none other than Malik himself—was probably far greater feeling than "Luke, I am your father!" even though I had already anticipated the revelation. Knowing I was right = orgasm! Juhani was fun to bully around, making her feel unloved and isolated like the freak show she is. The assassin, who cares what his name is lol, was fun to kill outside the Krayt Dragon's lair. And last but certain not least—HK-47 was hilarious and inhumanly loyal. I loved his opinion of humans. Dehumanising humans into meatbags and joking about Malik losing his jaw for disobedience!

I don't think there's ever going to be a better game.  My badly written paragraph doesn't do my gaming experience justice!


----------



## Amanda (Dec 27, 2015)

^ remember to breath in every once in a while...


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 27, 2015)

Zaru said:


> What's people's problem with Grievous



what's their grievance with grievous?


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 27, 2015)

Ep 7 was pleb shit and a huge step backwards

Of course people like this while The Expanse is probably gonna get cancelled


----------



## KidTony (Dec 27, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Ep 7 was pleb shit and a huge step backwards
> 
> Of course people like this while *The Expanse is probably gonna get cancelled*



I doubt it. Sci-fi is banking on it being their new battlestar, and while the reception hasn't been amazing, it hasn't been bad either. Pretty much everyone who reviewed it is hopefully optimistic. Season 2 hasn't been officially greenlit, but the writers are already working on the scripts, so its pretty much a guarantee we're getting a second season. I expect the show to pickup in hype too after ep 6 or so (w/e ep Eros is) after the shit hits the fan and the show take a massive left curve.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 27, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i saw it morning d1



I saw it midday day 1


----------



## Stunna (Dec 27, 2015)

Grievous was an idiot.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 27, 2015)

almost had a seizure watching him and [obi wan] go at it.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 28, 2015)

Light Speed is quite slow by intergalactic standards. Pleb.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2015)

Atlas said:


> Yeah, one of the reasons I'm excited for it.
> 
> 
> 
> He was pretty underutilized and kinda felt like a joke than an actual threat.



That's because most people have never seen Clone Wars.


----------



## stream (Dec 28, 2015)

Grievous did feel like a joke. It seems he had some exposition somewhere else, but in the movie he was literally some random idiot who thinks that having four lightsabers somehow makes him better than a properly trained Jedi.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 28, 2015)

Grievous >>>>>>>>>>>>> any new ep 7 character


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Grievous >>>>>>>>>>>>> any new ep 7 character


Did you not like, Finn, Poe, or Rey?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 28, 2015)

grievous was awesome

but then windu gave him force lung cancer


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2015)

stream said:


> Grievous did feel like a joke. It seems he had some exposition somewhere else, but in the movie he was literally some random idiot who thinks that having four lightsabers somehow makes him better than a properly trained Jedi.



>Grievous
>Jedi





tari101190 said:


> Did you not like, Finn, Poe, or Rey?



He's being "edgy"


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 28, 2015)

Grievous suffered from Expanded-Universitis. He was good in the Clone Wars cartoons when he made his original appearance, but then they pointlessly injected him into the movies so the fanboys could jerk off to him without explaining who he is or why he's supposed to be a threat.


----------



## epyoncloud (Dec 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Ep 7 was pleb shit and a huge step backwards
> 
> Of course people like this while The Expanse is probably gonna get cancelled


almost everything in life is awesome until haters starts bashing it. 

think about it. don't let them ruin your day.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Dec 28, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> Light Speed is quite slow by intergalactic standards. Pleb.



How long does it take for light to travel from one galaxy to another? Unless you meant intra????


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2015)

Star Wars takes place in a GALAXY far, far away not galaxies.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 28, 2015)

stream said:


> A lot of fans who came for Episode VII aren't coming back for Episode VIII



I think the 92% viewer score on Rotten Tomatoes would disagree with you.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 28, 2015)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> How long does it take for light to travel from one galaxy to another? Unless you meant intra????



literally hundreds of thousands of years?


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 28, 2015)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> KOTOR was probably the first SW game I played that gave me EXACTLY what I wanted. It was written so well that I felt like it was made for me. I wanted to be the most central character in the universe. It must be all about me! I matter to the game more than anything else. I am interested in my past, present and future. I enjoy rising from nothing to the absolute heights of power! A stranger nobody knows nor cares about, fighting through the arena as the mysterious stranger was such an amazing feeling for me. I enjoyed fighting Dead Eye Duncan and some of the others. I enjoyed teaching Ice who's boss. I enjoyed killing a legendary warrior in a death match. KOTOR made me want to know and care who Revan was. I thought he was an awesome character from the stories told about him?he became a LEGEND when I discovered he was a Sith Lord who I was hearing so much about. Revan was a master strategist whose entrance into war marked a critical military event. I tried to imagine the disturbance in the force from the point of view of Mandalorian force sensitives. He was a charismatic Jedi Knight whose speeches persuaded LEGIONS of Jedi from across the galaxy to join him in a noble crusade against the threats to the Republic. I liked how he proved the Jedi Council wrong many times. He was a leader!!! It was satisfying to find Revan could turn Bastila's vagina as wet as an overflowing river. Can't recall how often I would've wanted to have my mind connected to a woman's mind like Revan-Bastila. Women reading minds is fun. Revan was the only man whom Canderous (the badass who I met in the raghoul infested Undercity, and for a while scared me) attributed to single handedly smashing the Mandalorian warrior clan's spirit into smithereens, thus breaking them to the point Canderous became a lowly thug. I felt sorry for Canderous when he relived how much Revan kicked his clan's ass. I respected him for having the balls to admit he was a loser compared to the Dark Lord! Revan's understanding of the negative impact of love was on par with old Jolee Bindo, who was forced to crush the life out of his wife after she turned to the darkside, seduced by the Sith Lords whom cucked Bindo. I was happy being the brotherly figure to Mission and I've always wanted a wookie bodyguard swearing an oath of allegiance to me! I thought Carth was ok and I genuinely cared about his sob story. In the end I decided it was better for him to watch his only son die by my own hands despite hearing and appearing to care about the horrors of Telos when Malik obliterated it. Besides, Canderous was superior. Plus it was payback for Carth's attitude towards me. Such borderline insubordination deserves cruel treatment. Admiral Saul Karath was a man who knew and respected Revan. His death at the bridge of Malik's flagship was an awesome achievement. The eventual revelation of Revan's identity?by none other than Malik himself?was probably far greater feeling than "Luke, I am your father!" even though I had already anticipated the revelation. Knowing I was right = orgasm! Juhani was fun to bully around, making her feel unloved and isolated like the freak show she is. The assassin, who cares what his name is lol, was fun to kill outside the Krayt Dragon's lair. And last but certain not least?HK-47 was hilarious and inhumanly loyal. I loved his opinion of humans. Dehumanising humans into meatbags and joking about Malik losing his jaw for disobedience!
> 
> I don't think there's ever going to be a better game.  My badly written paragraph doesn't do my gaming experience justice!


I feel like I just got memed.

I did say _KotOR II_ was the best, anyway. KotOR the First was merely pretty good.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2015)

strongarm85 said:


> I think the 92% viewer score on Rotten Tomatoes would disagree with you.



Friendly reminder that Episode 2 had a higher opening weekend than Episode 1, and Episode 3 had a higher opening weekend than both.

Meaning... the initial hype got ever stronger despite Episode 1 and 2.
Let that melt on your tongue.


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 28, 2015)

Nightstorm said:


> literally hundreds of thousands of years?



Try millions.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 28, 2015)

Zaru said:


> Friendly reminder that Episode 2 had a higher opening weekend than Episode 1, and Episode 3 had a higher opening weekend than both.
> 
> Meaning... the initial hype got ever stronger despite Episode 1 and 2.
> Let that melt on your tongue.



I actually liked Episode II a lot. Obi-Wan's detective story was interesting, we see Anakin's beginning descent into darkness, and the overall tone is more mature without fart jokes.

By comparison Episode I contributed little or nothing to the plot other than introducing Anakin and Obi-Wan, whole Episode III was rushing to tie up all loose ends from II.

The obvious choice for a better writer would have been to make the current Episode II into Episode I, starting off with Anakin as an adult. Any relevant info about his childhood could be explained in three lines of dialogue. You could then split what is now Episode III into episodes II and III, giving adequate time for showing the Clone Wars and related character development in live-action form.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> Grievous >>>>>>>>>>>>> any new ep 7 character


dis b8



mr_shadow said:


> I actually liked Episode II a lot.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 28, 2015)

Off the top of my head, things we establish about the past in Episodes IV-VI:

1. Yoda trained Obi-Wan
2. Obi-Wan trained Anakin
3. Anakin may have been a native of Tatooine as he had a brother who still lives there. He is said to have "followed" Obi-Wan from there.
4. Obi-Wan and Anakin fought together in something called the Clone Wars.
5. Obi-Wan achieved the rank of general during the wars.

6. Obi-Wan also served with Leia's later adoptive father.
7. Anakin became known as the best pilot in the galaxy (during the war?).
8. Anakin turned evil and helped exterminate the Jedi.
9. Around the time of his fall Anakin's wife was pregnant and gave birth to two children without his knowledge.
10. Luke was entrusted to Anakin's brother Owen, while Leia initially stayed with her biological mother. However her mother was often depressed (due to Anakin's fall?) and eventually died (of a broken heart? Suicide??). Leia was then raised by the Organa royal family.

These are the 10 points we MUST address in any prequel trilogy. We have 3 movies to do it, so about 9 hours. That's almost one hour per point. Go!

(Anyone else feel the actual prequel trilogy was not an efficient use of the time given?)


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Dec 28, 2015)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> I feel like I just got memed.
> 
> I did say _KotOR II_ was the best, anyway. KotOR the First was merely pretty good.



KOTOR 2 was a good game. I felt it was lesser than its predecessor though, because the character felt alien to me. He wasn't me. He was someone I had to be on our search for Revan—ME (well, whoever buys the damn game...he moulds around the player quite well). The first game made it seem like I physically travelled to a galaxy far far away. I felt like I had left Earth and beginning a new life when— the Endar Spire came under attack!  You know the rest of the story.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 28, 2015)

three SW movies is more like 7 hours


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 28, 2015)

Star Wars: Money Awakens


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2015)

Undertaker said:


> Star Wars: Money Awakens



Everyone should have known this the second Disney acquired the Star Wars IP.

Still haven't seen this...kinda don't want to.  Maybe it's because I disliked the prequels that much.  Maybe it's because I found Hayden Christensen and Natalie Portman that bad in acting.  Maybe it's because this deviated so far off course from the extended universe where Boba Fett lives, there were three Solo kids, and Leia expanded on her Force abilities.  Maybe it's because I ended up liking Warhammer 40K more...but nothing is really driving me to see this.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 28, 2015)

the acting in the prequels was held back by lucas' directing tbh


----------



## Lucky7 (Dec 28, 2015)

Movie wasn't terrible, but it's writing was paper thin. It was basically a rehash of Episode IV with different characters. 

I blame Disney. The movie's dialogue and humor are exactly like the corny ass sitcoms on Disney Channel these days.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2015)

Nightstorm said:


> the acting in the prequels was held back by lucas' directing tbh



No, Natalie Portman is generally a bad actress.  She had potential the second she was cast in Leon: The Professional and then it got pissed away.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Dec 28, 2015)

Nightstorm said:


> the acting in the prequels was held back by lucas' directing tbh



TBH, Lucas has talent where it really matters, but he fails to sometimes express his vision to people who aren't interested in such things because they don't have his depth of comprehension. He knows the SW universe on every level. He tries to give us insight. The dialogue suffers as a consequence. It would've been better without Lucas but wouldn't be SW—it would've been a pile of shit nobody cares about.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2015)

Guys, honestly, nothing could get Natalie Portman to act well.

Nothing could get half the cast to act well.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2015)

Revan > Meetra


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2015)

Mael said:


> Guys, honestly, nothing could get Natalie Portman to act well.
> 
> Nothing could get half the cast to act well.



Black Swan. Watch it.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dis b8



fuck off stunna 

















HE IS MEIN WHITE KNIGHT!


----------



## Saishin (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2015)

KidTony said:


> Black Swan. Watch it.



No thanks...I don't dig ballet.

I heard she was good but that's apparently what one out of fifty other failures?

One needs consistency if not typecast.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2015)

wasn't she in closer?

and garden state?

and cold mountain?

and that wes anderson film?

and hesher?


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2015)

The World said:


> wasn't she in closer?
> 
> and garden state?
> 
> ...



Uninspiring in V for Vendetta.

A complete waste of space in the Thor films.

She wasn't in Hesher.  She produced it with mixed reviews and it isn't acting.

Her role in Cold Mountain wasn't really significant.

And Garden State?  You're using Garden State...one of the penultimate hipster films of the 2000s?  

I guess once you see folks like Gary Oldman you set the bar pretty high for others, man or woman.


----------



## stream (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't think she is crap, but it's hard being convincing in the roles she had for Star Wars, I feel. Still, she wasn't the worst. I liked her in V.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2015)

Lol how is one of the main characters a complete waste of space?   The movie doesn't even work without her.


----------



## stream (Dec 28, 2015)

Meanwhile, poor Jake Lloyd was basically destroyed by playing in Episode I...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2015)

I can't help but notice you didn't post anything from RotS, Warudo...


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 28, 2015)

Violence said:


> Impressive...



Vader quote?


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Lol how is one of the main characters a complete waste of space?   The movie doesn't even work without her.



In other words, you can replace her with a better actress or one who can play the part without some blank expression or bored tone.  I didn't say Jane Foster was the waste of space.  I said Natalie Portman cast in that was a waste of space.

How hard was that to get?


----------



## Shiny (Dec 28, 2015)

The movie isn't even good...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 28, 2015)

I like general greivous


----------



## Shiny (Dec 28, 2015)

general greivous is awesome


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2015)

Shiny said:


> The movie isn't even good...



I know but it also says something as to one's acting quality in those sorts of roles when South Park has to lampoon it.

Grievous was also a good prequel character I agree...certainly more interesting than Dooku.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 28, 2015)

Damn not just starting to realize how easily Disney can milk this series forever and ever and ever.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Damn not just starting to realize how easily Disney can milk this series forever and ever and ever.



They'll make it the Land Before Time...in space...with lightsabers.



Say what you will about 40K at least Disney will NEVER touch it.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I can't help but notice you didn't post anything from RotS, Warudo...



cuz jorge pucas is a hack


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 28, 2015)

Mael said:


> They'll make it the Land Before Time...in space...with lightsabers.
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about 40K at least Disney will NEVER touch it.



Disney never made The Land Before Time.


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 28, 2015)

Mael said:


> Everyone should have known this the second Disney acquired the Star Wars IP.
> 
> Still haven't seen this...kinda don't want to.  Maybe it's because I disliked the prequels that much.  Maybe it's because I found Hayden Christensen and Natalie Portman that bad in acting.  Maybe it's because this deviated so far off course from the extended universe where Boba Fett lives, there were three Solo kids, and Leia expanded on her Force abilities.  Maybe it's because I ended up liking Warhammer 40K more...but nothing is really driving me to see this.



The new one is worth seeing actually it blows the prequels out of the water, that said, the critics do have valid points furthermore I felt that the characters they had seemed to pander to the sjw crowd, but thats just me. They preformed well but seemed to have been picked as an attempt to please everyone. Though it does not detract from the quality of the movie.


----------



## Mael (Dec 28, 2015)

NaS said:


> Disney never made The Land Before Time.



Universal made it, I know.

Sorry I should've clarified.  I meant they'll do just that what Universal did to TLBT.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I can't help but notice you didn't post anything from RotS, Warudo...



Well, there were only two things from the film he could have posted. Greivous running away or getting punked by Kenobi. 

Thanks, Lucas.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 28, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> The new one is worth seeing actually it blows the prequels out of the water, that said, the critics do have valid points furthermore I felt that the characters they had seemed to pander to the sjw crowd, but thats just me. They preformed well but seemed to have been picked as an attempt to please everyone. Though it does not detract from the quality of the movie.


Keeping TFA close to the OT was probably done on purpose for the same reason hiring Abrams was. Bring back the fans who got burned by the prequels, while drawing in the kids to help expand the audience. Cynical and calculating, but you can't say it didn't pay off.

With Rian Johnson making Ep. VIII, I'm hoping that will be when the Sequel Trilogy can create its own identity.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2015)

Why do people still believe this rumor that Disney is involved with the creative process.

Like, this was dispelled awhile ago.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 28, 2015)

Also

This isn't light speed


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 29, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> I felt that the characters they had seemed to pander to the sjw crowd, but thats just me. They preformed well but seemed to have been picked as an attempt to please everyone.



Are you talking about the fact that the protagonists are a white woman and a black man? Because if so, what difference does it make when their race or gender is virtually never spoken of and has no bearing on the story?

They just "happen to be" female and black, but they could have just as well been two white dudes without the plot changing. So what's the fuzz?

Diversity of course has a marketing aspect since it draws in a wider audience, but it's also a matter of "why not?". Women are not defined by their femininity and blacks are not defined by their blackness, so you can have women and blacks just "be there" without their gender/race being a plot point. It worked for Star Trek (Sisko/Janeway).

Also nobody ever seems to mention the fact that Lando was black. And that was back in the 80's.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2015)

> Are you talking about the fact that the protagonists are a white woman and a black man? Because if so, what difference does it make when their race or gender is virtually never spoken of and has no bearing on the story?



Uuh

The girl who is good at fighting and piloting and mechanical things even tho she's a grrrrl, and the black guy who was kidnapped from his land and his family from birth into servitude, fighting against the black leather clad empire led by the blue eyed, blonde fascist speech giving general in the planet of the black forest?

Frankly, I just avoid thinking the movie tried to bring any social tones in general, but if it did, it tried too hard


The only thing missing from it was the death beam spelling out in the sky  "#NOTALLMEN"


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2015)

Rey kinda came off as a bit Mary Sue, always seeming to find a response to anything Han Solo wryly came with.  I give Leia far more credit from the get-go.

This movie doesn't seem to pander the way many freak out, but I can see where some folks get the idea.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 29, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Are you talking about the fact that the protagonists are a white woman and a black man? Because if so, what difference does it make when their race or gender is virtually never spoken of and has no bearing on the story?
> 
> They just "happen to be" female and black, but they could have just as well been two white dudes without the plot changing. So what's the fuzz?
> 
> ...



In an entire universe as large in Stars, only one black protagonist is allowed. More than one and you might as well film the damn movie in Africa.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 29, 2015)

NaS said:


> In an entire universe as large in Stars, only one black protagonist is allowed. More than one and you might as well film the damn movie in Africa.



I thought Tatooine was in africa


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 29, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> I thought Tatooine was in africa



Naw, Saudi Arabia or something. Bitch it's a sand castle country.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2015)

It was in Tunisia.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Dec 29, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Did you not like, Finn, Poe, or Rey?



Rey was a mary sue in the movie.

Fin was annoying.

Poe was alright though.


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 29, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Are you talking about the fact that the protagonists are a white woman and a black man? Because if so, what difference does it make when their race or gender is virtually never spoken of and has no bearing on the story?
> 
> They just "happen to be" female and black, but they could have just as well been two white dudes without the plot changing. So what's the fuzz?
> 
> ...



The fact that the said woman is already *more powerful than Luke* in the use of the force, with no training, and having a possible interracial love interest, does not seem pandering to you? Really? *Again they played their parts well*, but lets not pretend that these characters were not chosen based on the current political and social climate. And of course a black former stormtrooper makes me LOL considering the empire is likely racist as fuck, I don't recall any black imperials and all the former troopers were clones of Jango Fett I think. If this movie came out years ago, I doubt anyone would even have thought about the characters race and gender, but as it stands today it seems calculated.


----------



## epyoncloud (Dec 29, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> The fact that the said woman is already *more powerful than Luke* in the use of the force, with no training, and having a possible interracial love interest, does not seem pandering to you? Really? *Again they played their parts well*, but lets not pretend that these characters were not chosen based on the current political and social climate. And of course a black former stormtrooper makes me LOL considering the empire is likely racist as fuck, I don't recall any black imperials and all the former troopers were clones of Jango Fett I think. If this movie came out years ago, I doubt anyone would even have thought about the characters race and gender, but as it stands today it seems calculated.



where is zerothedestroyer?


----------



## Zaru (Dec 29, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> The fact that the said woman is already *more powerful than Luke* in the use of the force, with no training, and having a possible interracial love interest, does not seem pandering to you? Really? *Again they played their parts well*, but lets not pretend that these characters were not chosen based on the current political and social climate. And of course a black former stormtrooper makes me LOL considering the empire is likely racist as fuck, I don't recall any black imperials and all the former troopers were clones of Jango Fett I think. If this movie came out years ago, I doubt anyone would even have thought about the characters race and gender, but as it stands today it seems calculated.



The bad guys in Star Wars were stated to be speciecist/xenophobic when it comes to other aliens, but racism in our sense hardly matters.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 29, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> The fact that the said woman is already *more powerful than Luke*


This was never said, or even implied.



> and having a possible interracial love interest, does not seem pandering to you? Really?


Interracial romances exist; get over it.



> but lets not pretend that these characters were not chosen based on the current political and social climate.


A climate where a woman and black man as protagonists is relatively more acceptable than it was when the Star Was movies first came out.

Again. Get over it.



> And of course a black former stormtrooper makes me LOL considering the empire is likely racist as fuck


Racist against aliens, not human races.



> I don't recall any black imperials and all the former troopers were clones of Jango Fett I think.


This shit again...they stopped using _Clone_troopers between ROTS and ANH.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2015)

Lol if they want racism, there's a 40K for that.


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> This was never said, or even implied.
> 
> 
> Interracial romances exist; get over it.
> ...



Your implying I have issues with it, I don't. I just see it as a calculated choice that was made, to either appeal to a wider audience or avoid offending someone's sensibilities.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2015)

NaS said:


> Naw, Saudi Arabia or something.


Fuggin' Asians.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> Your implying I have issues with it, I don't. I just see it as a calculated choice that was made, to either appeal to a wider audience or avoid offending someone's sensibilities.



It's just a relationship, you keep trying to reach to see if it's some sort of SJW issue when it's normal.  Chill.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2015)

SJWs are all about equality, but it's the whitebread conservative christian soccer mamas who get that black dick on the side.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2015)

> This was never said, or even implied.


Tell us which movie luke does a jedi mind trick.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 30, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tell us which movie luke does a jedi mind trick.



Return of the Jedi.

That said, using the force to target his attack on the Death Star in A New Hope?  More impressive than a simple Jedi Mind trick.  Rey has yet to use the Force on that level yet.

Also, fighting Darth Vader in ESB?  Again, that's a hell of a lot tougher than fighting a severely injured Emo Ren.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 30, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Return of the Jedi.



yes because he had trained for a substantial time by that point. he didn't just experiment.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 30, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> yes because he had trained for a substantial time by that point. he didn't just experiment.



Reply to my whole post or don't bother quoting me Mega.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 30, 2015)

Rey isn't "already more powerful than Luke" as Chely erroneously stated. She may have shown more potential than Luke though. But that's ok, since she is likely his daughter anyway and bound to surpass him. There is also the theory that Rey was trained as a child, but was made to forget about it by Jedi mind-wiping to keep her hidden.

Plus: Fuck Rey's gender, she is way cooler than Luke was in the beginning. Remember how bitchy he was about leaving with Obiwan? The Empire had to kill his foster parents to kick him off that dusty planet. Rey is already a badass due to her "upbringing", yet kind and compassionate.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2015)

Well there better be Mara Jade then in the next SW if that's the case.

What would've been better would be to show Rey with great Force power but with little to no focus, untamed power.  That's how to better follow characterization.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2015)

Actually, Luke had wanted to leave Tatooine for the longest time before the events of ANH; he wanted to be a pilot for the Rebel Alliance. The only reason he refused to go with Obi-Wan to save Leia was because he didn't want to abandon his aunt and uncle on the farm. When the Empire took care of that issue for him, he was all in.

Luke was definitely a better character than Rey; at least he wasn't invincible to the point of boredom.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 30, 2015)

Mael said:


> Well there better be Mara Jade then in the next SW if that's the case.
> 
> What would've been better would be to show Rey with great Force power but with little to no focus, untamed power.  That's how to better follow characterization.



Mara Jade would be great. But I have little hope to see much, if any, of the cool EU stuff in the movies.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2015)

there'll be a totally not mara jade

in the same way that kylo is totally not caedus


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Actually, Luke had wanted to leave Tatooine for the longest time before the events of ANH; he wanted to be a pilot for the Rebel Alliance. The only reason he refused to go with Obi-Wan to save Leia was because he didn't want to abandon his aunt and uncle on the farm. When the Empire took care of that issue for him, he was all in.


Which makes his desire to leave half-assed at best. Saving the Galaxy vs. helping with the farm? Please...



> Luke was definitely a better character than Rey; at least he wasn't invincible to the point of boredom.



Neither is Rey. 

But frankly, Luke was kinda boring. And a tad annoying too. Still liked him though.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Which makes his desire to leave half-assed at best. Saving the Galaxy vs. helping with the farm? Please...


lol c'mon, man

it was not choosing between saving the galaxy and helping his aunt and uncle (who'd made it clear that they needed his help to get through the season before he could leave); he didn't know that he'd be instrumental in the Rebellion's efforts.


----------



## sworder (Dec 30, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Neither is Rey.





she succeeded at everything she did with next to no effort


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2015)

Luke was better because he went from boy to man, especially after the death of Ben Kenobi and piloting Red 5.  Rey had no such development aside from looking like a sort of Han Solo protege but with Force powers.

What chapped my ass is how Wedge Antilles, one of the best fucking pilots ever, was a complete no-show.  If anything Poe looked more the spiritual successor.  I later found out that Denis Lawson apparently rejected being a part of it so at least they THOUGHT about having him in.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 30, 2015)

What hype can lead to :amazed

Watched it, wasn't impressed at all. *sigh*


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol c'mon, man
> 
> it was not choosing between saving the galaxy and helping his aunt and uncle (who'd made it clear that they needed his help to get through the season before he could leave); he didn't know that he'd be instrumental in the Rebellion's efforts.



He knew it was a very important mission for the Rebellion, given by a Princess. But that wasn't enough, he needed that kick in the ass.



sworder said:


> she succeeded at everything she did with next to no effort



Like getting captured? Yeah that took no effort at all.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> What hype can lead to :amazed
> 
> Watched it, wasn't impressed at all. *sigh*



I was underwhelmed as well, but also kind of suspected that it wouldn't be great.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 30, 2015)

Glad i chose to go see Creed instead. Getting lots of feedback it wasn't that impressive.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2015)

Mael said:


> Luke was better because he went from boy to man, especially after the death of Ben Kenobi and piloting Red 5.  Rey had no such development aside from looking like a sort of Han Solo protege but with Force powers.
> 
> What chapped my ass is how Wedge Antilles, one of the best fucking pilots ever, was a complete no-show.  If anything Poe looked more the spiritual successor.  I later found out that Denis Lawson apparently rejected being a part of it so at least they THOUGHT about having him in.


Lando > Wedge, yet not even a mention.  He might be apart of the New Republic though I guess.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Lando > Wedge, yet not even a mention.  He might be apart of the New Republic though I guess.



IIRC all Lando piloted was the Falcon.  Wedge pretty much got born and raised a pilot.

Alas, for another day.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 30, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Lando > Wedge, yet not even a mention.  He might be apart of the New Republic though I guess.



Yeah, when Han said he wants to see "an old friend" to seek help I was sure it would be Lando, but it was some strange unknown alien called Maz.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2015)

What would've been better is having fucking Billy Dee Williams in as Lando and then Maz as his canon (at least not in the EU) daughter played by Lupita.  But no, we've got some weird alien shit as per the norm.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2015)

going off to see Lando would have been a step to far in the pandering to nostalgia department imo

I can't quite remember who I was expecting when I first watched it but I think it was a Hutt or something

definitely not lando because they said pirate and Lando's whole deal was staying relatively neutral in cloud city.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2015)

It's not pandering.  He was a huge part of the original Rebellion,  so it would make sense to show him as helping the Resistance. 

It's like you guys are afraid to see classic characters and themes.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 30, 2015)

Did the movie glean anything from the novels and focus on amazing shit the force can do?


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2015)

Mider T said:


> It's not pandering.  He was a huge part of the original Rebellion,  so it would make sense to show him as helping the Resistance.
> 
> It's like you guys are afraid to see classic characters and themes.



Idk it's like the original series triggers them or something.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2015)

>huge part

bruh

Lando pops up in the backstory as the dude Han got the Falcon off, then he betrays Han to Vader, then he has a change of heart and saves Han and then he flies the Falcon to blow up the second death star.

That last part could maybe be construed as important but in reality the empire had already been defeated by that point with the death of the emperor and vader.

Considering then that Lando is portrayed as a cunning man who dislikes getting involved with things more than his own morality forces him to it makes total sense that he's not doing things like running a pirate bar.

Think about how many OT characters actually have a vital role in this movie

You got Han and you got Leia and that's literally about it, the rest of the OT characters are relatively minor appearences, and both Han and Leia are hugely important to the saga on a narrative level, which Lando doesn't have either.

I call it pandering because that's what it would have felt like to me as I watched it

The scene would have quickly turned into Han talking to and reminiscing with Lando while Rey and Finn do other things and the whole meeting would have been lent an air of importance it didn't require just because out of universe these two characters are beloved by fans.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 30, 2015)

>Most successful movie of all time (likely).
>Most of NF whines about it.

Guess this proves NarutoForums isn't a representative sample of humanity. Somehow I find that reassuring.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2015)

>people who complain that this movie pays too much narrative/visual/whatever homage to the original trilogy are the same people who think Lando should have been the old friend they went to visit


----------



## Atlas (Dec 30, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> >Most successful movie of all time (likely).
> >Most of NF whines about it.
> 
> Guess this proves NarutoForums isn't a representative sample of humanity. Somehow I find that reassuring.



Just because it's successful means it should be free of criticism?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 30, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> >Most successful movie of all time (likely).
> >Most of NF whines about it.
> 
> Guess this proves NarutoForums isn't a representative sample of humanity. Somehow I find that reassuring.



Actually I'll think you'll find the dichotomy very representative.

You don't get to the top without making enemies


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> >Most successful movie of all time (likely).
> >Most of NF whines about it.
> 
> Guess this proves NarutoForums isn't a representative sample of humanity. Somehow I find that reassuring.



It's one of the biggest movie franchises to date and with such an expanded universe that is has millions upon millions of fans each with their own personal tastes and dislikes.

If something like 40K was that big people would still have their gripes.

Many of us are used to the original trilogy and the expanded universe.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> >Most successful movie of all time (likely).
> >Most of NF whines about it.
> 
> Guess this proves NarutoForums isn't a representative sample of humanity. Somehow I find that reassuring.



Man stop being a pleb


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2015)

Nightstorm said:


> >huge part





> Lando Calrissian was a human male smuggler, gambler, and card player who became Baron Administrator of Cloud City and, later, a general in the Rebel Alliance. He was the owner of the Millennium Falcon before losing it to Han Solo in a game of sabacc. After losing the Falcon, Calrissian put an end to his days as a smuggler and became an entrepreneur, setting up a small mining operation on the planet Lothal before eventually becoming the leader of Cloud City in the skies of the planet Bespin.



Look at that fucking wiki page.
[YOUTUBE]dvXwu8oZuM0[/YOUTUBE]
He played a fairly big part in universe, so uh, yeah that guy with two thumbs is actually important.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 30, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> >Most successful movie of all time (likely).
> >Most of NF whines about it.
> 
> Guess this proves NarutoForums isn't a representative sample of humanity. Somehow I find that reassuring.



That's fucking stupid of you to say.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Look at that fucking wiki page.
> [YOUTUBE]dvXwu8oZuM0[/YOUTUBE]
> He played a fairly big part in universe, so uh, yeah that guy with two thumbs is actually important.



except he didn't

stay  mad


----------



## sworder (Dec 30, 2015)

Son of Goku said:


> Like getting captured? Yeah that took no effort at all.



that's not a fault when the capture fails because she ends up being a more powerful force user and more skilled lightsaber duelist than her capturer

the capture resulted in her embracing her jedi powers, saving her friends, defeating the bad guy, and finding luke

literally couldn't have possibly worked more in her favor


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2015)

Nightstorm said:


> except he didn't



He has a bigger role than Han atm.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 30, 2015)

han will come back as a force ghost


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2015)

Just to get conned by Lando again.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 30, 2015)

I think we should avoid spoilers for at least the first month, as there might still be people who haven't seen it.

E.g. Epyon since it's not out in Mainland China yet (but inexplicably in Hong Kong).


----------



## LesExit (Dec 30, 2015)

mr_shadow said:


> Guess this proves NarutoForums isn't a representative sample of humanity. Somehow I find that reassuring.


Of course not of humanity, but....( ‾ʖ̫‾)....ya




I've never watched a single Star Wars movie..._ever_.
I'm glad the movie did well. I'm upset at this negative extra talk about women/poc(but to hear nothing would be the surprise of the century). I'll watch the movies...one day.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 30, 2015)

I have no interest in seeing it tbqh


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2015)

Considering it's more a 7/10 that's fair.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2015)

Lando was that stereotypical black handsome millionaire lovable rogue leader who can strike deals with Vader, fly the millenium falcon and shoot death stars out the galaxy, while remaining always likeable and in charge of his own agency that we're so tired of seeing in every movie


----------



## Zaru (Dec 30, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> I have no interest in seeing it tbqh



You have quite some interest in repeatedly stating your lack of interest though


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2015)

sworder said:


> she succeeded at everything she did with next to no effort



She is a

strong.
female.
character.
In a major franchise.


She could have raped a bucket of puppies, and you would still never going to convince sogu that she _isn't_ the love child of Princess Elsa, River Tam and Katniss Everdeen after being raised by Wonder Woman and  taught how to fight by Beatrix Kiddo during her time as a co lead in the Black Widow movie.


You're just not.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Lando was that stereotypical black handsome millionaire lovable rogue leader who can strike deals with Vader, fly the millenium falcon and shoot death stars out the galaxy, while remaining always likeable and in charge of his own agency that we're so tired of seeing in every movie


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 30, 2015)

sworder said:


> that's not a fault when the capture fails because she ends up being a more powerful force user and more skilled lightsaber duelist than her capturer
> 
> the capture resulted in her embracing her jedi powers, saving her friends, defeating the bad guy, and finding luke
> 
> literally couldn't have possibly worked more in her favor



Hm, sounds almost like she's the main character of the movie... oh wait?! :amazed

*Spoiler*: __ 




-She not more powerful with the force than Kylo, since she can't do much yet. Potential-wise yes, sure, but that's a given.
-She defeated a Kylo Ren that was severely injured by Chewy's crossbow lasergun. You know that thing that Han liked so much cause it can blow several Stormtroopers out of their socks with one shot.






Banhammer said:


> She is a
> 
> strong.
> female.
> ...







Good thing she isn't something resembling a Muslim, the shitstorm would be neverending.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 30, 2015)

If she was a Muslim, she would need to be escorted around space by a man. Allah can't have his bitches self empowered and stronger than a man. Come on, cuh!


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 30, 2015)

Yup

Right on time


I was going to add Lara Croft and Sarah Connor in the mix, but I thought I'd under play it


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 30, 2015)

George Lucas Says He Sold ‘Star Wars’ to ‘White Slavers’



> While Disney has to be pleased with the way its $4 billion acquisition of Lucasfilm is turning out, thanks to the galactic success of “Star Wars: The Force Awakens,” the man who created the “Star Wars” universe doesn’t feel the same way.
> 
> In an interview with Charlie Rose, George Lucas spoke about everything from his and Disney’s branching vision to the deal itself. Lucas, who has always been protective of his series and even refers to them as his “kids,” hasn’t been looking back well on the deal with Disney (via Collider).
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/george-lucas-says-sold-star-wars-white-slavers-213813307.html?nf=1

Thoughts?


----------



## Chelydra (Dec 30, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> George Lucas Says He Sold ‘Star Wars’ to ‘White Slavers’
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has no right to bitch after bringing us the warcrimes known as episodes one, two, and three.  And a certain gungan that shall not be named.

Not to mention outright declaring the expanded universe as no longer canon.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 30, 2015)

Chelydra said:


> He has no right to bitch after bringing us the warcrimes known as episodes one, two, and three.  And a certain gungan that shall not be named.
> 
> Not to mention outright declaring the expanded universe as no longer canon.



That last bit was actually Disney.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> George Lucas Says He Sold ‘Star Wars’ to ‘White Slavers’
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



[YOUTUBE]KseqzmcqQBQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2015)

Not sure why he's so mad. 

I guess he still wanted to control the creative direction but disagreed with Disney? lol

EDIT: Ah I see. He disagrees with how the series has been commercialized. Honestly that might have been the only way to make it as popular as it was in the box office lmao. too hard to understand when he had a say in it's direction.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 31, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Not sure why he's so mad.
> 
> I guess he still wanted to control the creative direction but disagreed with Disney? lol
> 
> EDIT: Ah I see. He disagrees with how the series has been commercialized. Honestly that might have been the only way to make it as popular as it was in the box office lmao. too hard to understand when he had a say in it's direction.



I can't imagine he could be too upset about the series being commercialised considering how much Lucas Arts pimped action figures and everything else with the prequel trilogy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

it's obvious why lucas is mad

he came up with a cool idea and made a movie that was saved in editing and became a modern classic, and then people took over for him and made the next two entries in a classic film trilogy

then 10 years later he decided to make some money, sell some toys, and make back some of his fortune that he lost in the divorce. so he wrote some new sw movies. and with full creative control for the first time and nobody challenging him, he made a shit movie, an incredibly shit movie, and another shit movie, and all of his creative input was treated as an embarrassment and a stain on the legacy of sw

so he pitched a hissy fit and said there would never be an episode 7, and sat back and just released new editions of sw with stupid changes to fuck with people cuz he was mad they didn't like his fecal ideas. 

then he eventually sells sw, cuz he loves money, but then an sw movie comes out which is easily the best-received one since the original trilogy, which repudiates all of his most recent ideas which he made with full creative control, and he has nothing to do with it, and it's obvious to everyone that this is why it was a solid movie

i mean, if you were a petty little shit who had been conclusively exposed as a total hack fraud who coasted on one good idea for your whole career, you'd be mad too


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Not sure why he's so mad.
> 
> I guess he still wanted to control the creative direction but disagreed with Disney? lol
> 
> EDIT: Ah I see. *He disagrees with how the series has been commercialized.* Honestly that might have been the only way to make it as popular as it was in the box office lmao. too hard to understand when he had a say in it's direction.



>this guy actually believes this is why lucas is mad



the prequels were commercialised as fuck. star wars has made $12 billion in toy sales. that's nearly 3x the total gross of the 6 movies before tfa. lucas has always been about money. he's not mad that it's commercialised. he's mad he's not the one commercialising it and they don't talk about midichlorians in the movie


----------



## Reznor (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm sure he's actually mad for other reasons, but to be fair, I don't recall the prequels having any of this business:


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 31, 2015)

Reznor said:


> I'm sure he's actually mad for other reasons, but to be fair, I don't recall the prequels having any of this business:



that's real?


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 31, 2015)

The problem might be that Lucas experimented with the prequel trilogy too much.  One of the big complaints I have heard about the prequels was all the "boring political stuff" that was in the Prequel trilogy, which contrasts greatly with the Original Trilogy, and now "The Force Awakens", where politics were either hardly present, or not present at all.

While one can see where the complaint comes from, I think that the idea behind it was that Palpatine *did not* create the Galactic Empire through force or through "conquering" the Old Republic; he slowly re-shaped the Republic into the Empire from within, played both sides of the board, created internal strife within the Republic that culminated in the Clone Wars which gave him emergency powers.  

All that was left was to maneuver the Jedi into a position where he could wipe them out in one fell swoop *and have the Senate and public applaud him for it.*  That was the entire point of the Clone Wars: place the Jedi into a position that compromises the very essence of what they are supposed to be: peace-keepers, not soldiers.  Mace Windu himself states this in Episode 2, but he is the one who not only leads members of the Jedi Council *to remove Palpatine from power, but he is also the man who would have personally executed Palpatine *, had Anakin not turned at that moment.  

In other words, the man who spoke the words of Jedi being "peace-keepers", is the man who gives Palpatine the excuse he needs to both justify exterminating the Jedi, and to form the Galactic Empire "with thunderous applause".

Or one could read through this essay associating Star Wars with the chiastic structure:


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> George Lucas Says He Sold ?Star Wars? to ?White Slavers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



George "Jar Jar is the key to all of this" Lucas has no creative control any more and we should all be thankful


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >this guy actually believes this is why lucas is mad
> 
> 
> 
> the prequels were commercialised as fuck. star wars has made $12 billion in toy sales. that's nearly 3x the total gross of the 6 movies before tfa. lucas has always been about money. he's not mad that it's commercialised. he's mad he's not the one commercialising it and they don't talk about midichlorians in the movie



Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

Catalyst75 said:


> The problem might be that Lucas experimented with the prequel trilogy too much.  One of the big complaints I have heard about the prequels was all the "boring political stuff" that was in the Prequel trilogy, which contrasts greatly with the Original Trilogy, and now "The Force Awakens", where politics were either hardly present, or not present at all.
> 
> While one can see where the complaint comes from, I think that the idea behind it was that Palpatine *did not* create the Galactic Empire through force or through "conquering" the Old Republic; he slowly re-shaped the Republic into the Empire from within, played both sides of the board, created internal strife within the Republic that culminated in the Clone Wars which gave him emergency powers.
> 
> ...


i've always been suspicious of this sort of thing :byakuya 

the fact that you can back-formulate a "hidden artistry" in the intended plot structure of the prequel trilogy doesn't mean there was something about it that was too deep for mainstream audiences to get 

it's possible for political stuff to not be boring. lucas's best buddy spielberg made a film which is mostly about the passage of the 13th amendment, and it's not boring. a lot of political fiction isn't boring. the problem isn't that there is political stuff, it's that lucas isn't equipped to make it compelling, either as a screenwriter or as a director

the idea behind it is nothing without the execution


----------



## Reznor (Dec 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


>



Well played...


----------



## stream (Dec 31, 2015)

I actually liked the political plot of the prequels. I liked the idea of Palpatine becoming emperor through clever chess skills rather than Force (gettit?)

It's the silliness (1st) and the emo teen (2nd and 3rd) that I object to.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2015)

the problem with the political plot of the prequels was that lucas clearly has no idea how politics actually works on such an extreme level

I could go into detail about how every little facet of the political side of the story in the prequels makes no sense but suffice it to say that you can boil it down to this:

1. Sheev, the senator for Naboo secretly organises the invasion of Naboo which through a series of convoluted attempts that Sheev himself apparently attempts to stop results in Padme - democratically elected monarch of Naboo - arriving on Coruscant whereupon she calls for a Vote of No confidence in the Chancellor.

things to discuss:

>Why does Sheev need padme to call this vote?
>Why does Sheev send Darth Maul to stop Padme getting to Coruscant if the plan was for her to call the vote?
>Why can Padme, as an essentially unaffiliated monarch, call a vote of no confidence in a senate she is not a member of? Especially when her planet actually does have a senate member who should be the one calling for this on her behalf?
>Why does Padme think calling a vote of no confidence will help her planet at all? She later expresses to Sheev that even if he's elected Chancellor it will be too late to help any way. If she doesn't think it will help why does she do it? Because Sheev told her to? This could be the flaw with electing a 14 year old monarch to run everything.

2. Sheev emerges as the front runner to become Chancellor and eventually is elected to the role. Meanwhile the trade federation is defeated and the whole pretext for the invasion of Naboo is just kind of forgotten.

Things to discuss:

>Why is Sheev the front runner? Its implied to be because of how corrupt the senate is but if the senate was this corrupt in the first place why did Sheev not just vote himself in without worrying about the whole Naboo crisis?
>What happens to the trade federation, or rather more importantly, what happens with the trade route taxation that quote unquote caused the invasion in the first place? Nobody explains this because Lucas expects you to forget about it because the whole point was Sheev set it up to get himself in power (apparently).

3. Ten years later Sheev has organised about half the galaxy to secede from the senate and become the CIS - Confederacy of Independent Systems. The Senate doesn't quite know what to do in this situation and for reasons that aren't really explained believes it needs an army to fight the Separatists because the Jedi can't keep the peace. Padme arrives to vote no on the bill.

Things to discuss:

>How did Sheev convince thousands of star systems to secede from the union  senate? If he could not only do such a thing, but also rule the CIS via Dooku what was the point of becoming chancellor? It would surely have been easier and less convoluted to just take over the Galaxy this way.
>Why does the senate or rather the Republic need an army at this juncture? The separatists are separating, is this not a legal move in galactic politics? Allegedly this army is to keep the peace but what peace is the Senate actually keeping? Is the CIS actually not separating but rather just taking over whole swathes of the galaxy, if this is the case why are they consistently called Separatists
>If they do need an army why does Padme vote no on it?

4. Obi-wan is lead, via Sheev's machinations, to Kamino where he discovers a secret clone army set up by Sifo Dyas. Padme, threatened by repeated assassination attempts is sent back home and replaced by Jar Jar as Senator for Naboo. Obi-wan later locates the Droid Army and learns the whole thing is headed by Dooku. Jar Jar votes to give Sheev emergency powers to use the Clone army.

I got bored here and cbf because it's just all too retarded

but you get the picture


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 31, 2015)

dartg join me in telling all these ignorant fools how much of a money-grubbing whore lucas is, in order to eradicate this hilariously false constructed narrative that lucas is an artist with integrity protesting against the "commercialisation" of star wars


----------



## Nello (Dec 31, 2015)

Didn't Lucas cooperate on the originals, and that's why the preques are so much worse?

I'm sure they could've gotten a better story for the prequels by asking for a bunch of fanfics and picking the best one. Just 2 posts above me there's someone who has put more thought into this than Lucas


----------



## Mariko (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm glad I've seen this shit in streaming. I saved 10$.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> dartg join me in telling all these ignorant fools how much of a money-grubbing whore lucas is, in order to eradicate this hilariously false constructed narrative that lucas is an artist with integrity protesting against the "commercialisation" of star wars



idk 

I think George "You know, we're never going to beat Titanic, nobody can" Lucas is probably doing it out of his love of story telling tbh


----------



## Mider T (Dec 31, 2015)

Mariko said:


> I'm glad I've seen this shit in streaming. I saved 10$.



You can't put a price on experiencing it in IMAX 3D.


----------



## Mariko (Dec 31, 2015)

Mider T said:


> You can't put a price on experiencing it in IMAX 3D.



I saved my eyes from


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nightstorm said:


> the problem with the political plot of the prequels was that lucas clearly has no idea how politics actually works on such an extreme level



Concrete and surface level thinking is hardly analysis of every facet.



> I could go into detail about how every little facet of the political side of the story in the prequels makes no sense but suffice it to say that you can boil it down to this:
> 
> 1. Sheev, the senator for Naboo secretly organises the *invasion of Naboo* which through a *series of convoluted* attempts that Sheev himself apparently attempts to stop results in Padme - democratically elected monarch of Naboo - arriving on Coruscant whereupon she calls for a Vote of No confidence in the Chancellor.



War is a violent means[1] to political[2] ends. The invasion[1] of Naboo, which Palpatine orchestrated, became a factor that hastened the removal[2] of Supreme Chancellor Volorum from office.

These elements of the plot appears convoluted to you, but not to me. Here is what Sidious himself says about his machinations.



> Beings believe what you tell them. They never check, they never ask, they never think. Tell them the state is menaced by quadrillions of battle droids, and they will not count. Tell them you can save them, and they will never ask—from what, from whom? Just say tyranny, oppression, vague bogeymen that require no analysis. Never specify. Then *they look the other way when reality is right in front of them. It's a conjuring trick. The key is distraction, getting them to watch your other hand*. Only single-minded beings don't join in the shared illusion, and keep watching you too closely. Single-minded beings are dangerous. And they either work for me, or they don't work at all. ~ Palpatine



Palpatine played both sides in the invasion. He gave his monarch the push she needed to accomplish his goals. At the same time, he was giving attack orders to Maul which makes it seem as though he was stopping her efforts. You claim to be a smart guy. What do you think Palpatine's intention was here? 

> Make the Queen believe there is a serious threat to her life (Maul)
> Make the Jedi believe there is a sinister presence in the galaxy that would need attention (The Sith)
> Send the armies of the trade federation to Naboo to reinforce this very realistic threat (Make the Supreme Chancellor look weak)
> Make the Trade Federation hate the Jedi for interfering in their business. Why should they pay more taxes? FUCK THE JEDI!

Palpatine accomplished all of these objectives.



> things to discuss:
> 
> >Why does Sheev need padme to call this vote?
> >Why does Sheev send Darth Maul to stop Padme getting to Coruscant if the plan was for her to call the vote?
> ...



1. The Queen has royal prerogatives that come into effect during a planetary crisis. Most Heads of State have such powers. When the Queen's life itself is threatened you can bet your ass she can is going to make it her business to call a vote of no confidence. Speaking as the Head of State, a position of authority greater than Senator, she could force the slow-moving politicians in the galactic senate to take action. Do they want another planet to secede from the Republic or will they listen to their Monarch? These convoluted plots turned out to be more effective than Palpatine simply declaring "I don't care if you have 5 more years in office, bitch, I want your powers!" 

2. I answered this above. Palpatine gave Padme the push she needed. 

3. She has emergency powers and authority he doesn't. His vote of no confidence would appear as selfishness and there are thousands of other voices all of whom want to be Supreme Chancellor. A crisis in Naboo heightens sympathy for them. Padme trusts Palpatine. The Senate wanted this resolved as quickly as possible.



> 2. Sheev emerges as the front runner to become Chancellor and eventually is elected to the role. Meanwhile the trade federation is defeated and the whole pretext for the invasion of Naboo is just kind of forgotten.
> 
> Things to discuss:
> 
> ...



1. HOW DARE YOU? The unassuming Sheev was NEVER in the running for Supreme Chancellor....until he became RELUCTANT. What was he supposed to do?  His BELOVED friend and Queen was attacked by the Sith and the amoral Trade Federation! mad The unfeeling Senate needed a caring leader whose leadership proved invaluable in the aggressive negotiations with the Trade Federation. 

2. It is presumed that this issue wasn't resolved(watch episode 2, 3). The Republic couldn't do much to stop them. Palpatine pledged to end the corruption that retarded the lawmaking/political process. It was assumed by many that the Senator from Naboo would be against the Trade Federation and negotiate a good tax deal with them in favour of the Republic. The Trade Federation isn't a small group of men either—they are a corporate alliance exerting power over entire planets and star systems. Do you think the Republic can simply waltz into the negotiating rooms and make an offer powerful CEOs can't refuse? They are far too big to do that. The Jedi could do that, but we know what they're like.



> 3. Ten years later Sheev has organised about half the galaxy to secede from the senate and become the CIS - Confederacy of Independent Systems. The Senate doesn't quite know what to do in this situation and for reasons that aren't really explained believes it needs an army to fight the Separatists because the Jedi can't keep the peace. Padme arrives to vote no on the bill.
> 
> Things to discuss:
> 
> ...



1. Sheev and his former master Darth Plagueis were bosses of important sectors of Republic trade such as the InterGalactic Banking clan. When you're a corporate titan like Murdoch and a Dark Lord of the Sith descending from Naboo nobility, you'll find you can be very persuasive.

2. Stupid question. The Republic is attacked. The Galactic Senate and Republic Bureaucracy never wants secession. Why don't you juxtapose SW with the real life governments to see what happens when a state wants to secede from unions? 

They are called Separatists despite invading star systems because it is a separate will from the Republic's will. This was a stupid question to ask and I gave an obvious and simple answer.

3. Padme does not believe in war. She has more in common with Jedi attitudes than Anakin. The Jedi are obviously combatants, but they don't attack others. Padme believes in "aggressive negotiations" on a very small scale when it is unavoidable (e.g. when she was minutes from execution). Padme was hoping Palpatine would end the war through diplomacy. He can be very persuasive and she can see that....what she couldn't see is that he would do that only when he wanted to do it.    



> 4. Obi-wan is lead, via Sheev's machinations, to Kamino where he discovers a secret clone army set up by Sifo Dyas. Padme, threatened by repeated assassination attempts is sent back home and replaced by Jar Jar as Senator for Naboo. Obi-wan later locates the Droid Army and learns the whole thing is headed by Dooku. Jar Jar votes to give Sheev emergency powers to use the Clone army.
> 
> I got bored here and cbf because it's just all too retarded
> 
> but you get the picture



Padme was against war and military might. Logical conclusion is Palpatine doesn't want her interfering in his plans. Plus Palpatine knew about Anakin's feelings. He wanted to drive that idiot towards the darkside using Padme.


----------



## Son of Goku (Dec 31, 2015)

NaS said:


> If she was a Muslim, she would need to be escorted around space by a man. Allah can't have his bitches self empowered and stronger than a man. Come on, cuh!



So you're saying those hating on Rey would like her better as a Muslim?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2015)

>citing non canon

I'm not responding to that for a twofold reason 1. the movie should stand on its own and it clearly does not when you bring in outside material and 2. that's all non-canon now so has no relevance

but I'll rip you to shreds anyway



> War is a violent means[1] to political[2] ends. The invasion[1] of Naboo, which Palpatine orchestrated, became a factor that hastened the removal[2] of Supreme Chancellor Volorum from office.



Why did the invasion of Naboo, which by all accounts appears to be relatively backwater in the grand scheme of things, lead to the removal of the previous Supreme Chancellor?

Further, if the Chancellor, as you allude to, was already on the way out why did Sheev care about getting him out faster? Sheev set all of his plans up well over 10 years in advance, and in fact further down the line his plan is actually somewhat jeopardised by the fact he's been in office too long, so why did he force the previous guy out to take his place this early? Sheev the great political genius apparently just did this because you need to establish a menacing background dark side figure in the first movie.

The fact of the matter here is that Sheev had no reason to set this whole invasion up in the first place and he only did it because, as I implied, Lucas confuses convolution with political depth.

In a real world analogue it would make far more sense for Palpatine to do you know, actual political manoeuvring to establish himself as the successor for when the last guy gets kicked out, which according to the rules established by the later movies and the general political atmosphere of the first one which we're discussing right now, is literally inevitable.





> Palpatine played both sides in the invasion. He gave his monarch the push she needed to accomplish his goals. At the same time, he was giving attack orders to Maul which makes it seem as though he was stopping her efforts. You claim to be a smart guy. What do you think Palpatine's intention was here?



you're confusing palpatine and sidious here.

Sidious sends Maul after Padme, the assumption is that he wants Maul to succeed, further than this even that he wants Maul to kill all the witnesses, the Sith's greatest trick was convinving the galaxy they didn't exist and there's a direct chain of causation between Maul failing to capture Padme on Tatooine and the Jedi discovering the sith which in turn leads to them keeping a closer eye on the senate and yada yada yada. There's absolutely no way Sheev actually planned or wanted this, it was a mistake and one that the movie would like you to think he cleverly worked around.

But in actuality on a narrative level when you realise that Sheev and the evil anonymous sith lord are the same character it begins to fall apart. On the one hand Sheev wants to apparently kill or kidnap or what have you Padme so that who knows? We didn't get that far. Yet on the other hand Sheev wants Padme to make it to coruscant so that he can trick her into calling a vote of no confidence, which by the way you didn't actually address any of my points about.

I like to call this 'Joker Syndrome', it's where a set of occurrences takes place which the bad guy apparently has plans that hinge on but which he has no way of anticipating or indeed is actively attempting to prevent.

In the ideal Sheev world here's what happens:

>Padme gets kidnapped/killed on Naboo

This doesn't work so he calls in Maul to get her on Tatooine in which case his next ideal scenario is:

>Padme gets kidnapped/killed on Tatooine

this doesn't work so when she gets to Coruscant he tricks her into essentially making him supreme chancellor.

Except the movie wants you to think that the third step, that happened last after all the previous failures, was his intention all along.

This quote unquote political intrigue only makes sense from the perspective of the viewer when they *don't know* that Sheev and Sidious are in fact that same person. Which is dumb, it's like half way through writing it Lucas forgot who exactly Sheev was meant to be, which is bad because this is the movie that sets up his political ambitions and is meant to lay the ground work for his later seizing of power from the republic over time.



> > Make the Queen believe there is a serious threat to her life (Maul)



this thread already exists, it's called the trade federation, which you might remember as that invasion Sheev started to do

something?

idk

the point is that sending Maul to kill her is directly contradictory to his goals and no explanation is forwarded as to why



> > Make the Jedi believe there is a sinister presence in the galaxy that would need attention (The Sith)



literally for what purpose

you just list this like you expect me to read it and go oh yeah that was one of Sheev's goals



> > Send the armies of the trade federation to Naboo to reinforce this very realistic threat (Make the Supreme Chancellor look weak)



1. The trade federation came first, so Maul is the one reinforcing this non-existent threat

2. He clearly did not need to expend this much effort for it, the republic has almost no interaction with the actual invasion of naboo, they send nobody to it except the Jedi, who were sent by the chancellor, if anything one might expect this to reinforce his position, hey we're finding more problems as we delve deeper into this, funny ain't it?



> > Make the Trade Federation hate the Jedi for interfering in their business. Why should they pay more taxes? FUCK THE JEDI!



kek

no that's not even what the stupid goal was 

you can't even defend your own hack shlock with its provided hack shlock reasons

go back to hack shlock school please



> The Queen has royal prerogatives that come into effect during a planetary crisis. Most Heads of State have such powers.



what's the point of the senator then?

This is nonsensical, it suggests a system where you send some guy off to apparently do nothing and any time there's an actual problem you'd like to address you just supercede the authority of the republic to make it happen.

Also is this actually in the movie anywhere or are you making it up?



> When the Queen's life itself is threatened you can bet your ass she can is going to make it her business to call a vote of no confidence.



I didn't even bring this point up but now that you have shall I delve into it? You're implying that when a head of state is threatened for any reason they can just call a vote of no confidence in the senate and replace the supreme chancellor. Couple problems

1. What power does the senate actually have in this scenario? Because it's apparently none.

2. Why does the position of supreme chancellor exist in this scenario? Any random schmuck head of state from backwater naboo can apparently waltz in and oust you. Reminder that there are literally thousands of heads of state in the republic and you're suggesting any one of them can at any time for pretty much any reason call a vote of no confidence, superseding the authority of not only their own Senator, aka representative in the Senate, but every senator, aka representative of EVERYONE ELSE in the senate.

It's retarded, senators exist for a reason, if Padme wanted to call a vote of no confidence she would do so by passing a message to Sheev telling him to do it, not by calling one herself.



> Speaking as the Head of State, a position of authority greater than Senator, she could force the slow-moving politicians in the galactic senate to take action.




Why?

If she could do this why is there not a constant stream of head of states greasing the wheels of the senate to make things happen? This was a major change that Padme brings about, we're talking about her literally being the prime mover for the swapping of the galactic head of government.



> Do they want another planet to secede from the Republic or will they listen to their Monarch?



?

literally thousands if not tens of thousands of planets seceded from the republic during the clone wars and even then the senate was still unable to move forward to even set up a "peacekeeping force" for themselves

also "another planet"

what?

Does this happen often? If so why does the republic suddenly care a great deal about it during the lead up to the clone wars? 



> These convoluted plots turned out to be more effective than Palpatine simply declaring "I don't care if you have 5 more years in office, bitch, I want your powers!"



you're defeating yourself here

1. why would palpatine not wait out the five years anyway, aka the most legitamate and least deflatable position to take
2. this worked by power of plot, as I've more than demonstrated



> 2. I answered this above. Palpatine gave Padme the push she needed.



to do what?

call a vote of no confidence?

you still haven't explained why Sheev himself didn't do this or why he needed to set up such an elaborate series of events in order to convince her to do so.



> 3. She has emergency powers and authority he doesn't.



ridiculous



> His vote of no confidence would appear as selfishness and there are thousands of other voices all of whom want to be Supreme Chancellor.



Sheev blatantly doesn't care about his image to this extent

and did these thousand other voices magically disappear because Sheev wasn't the one to call it? What kind of fantasy world do you live in? Is it Star Wars?



> A crisis in Naboo heightens sympathy for them... ...The Senate wanted this resolved as quickly as possible.



No it doesn't on both accounts



> 1. HOW DARE YOU? The unassuming Sheev was NEVER in the running for Supreme Chancellor....until he became RELUCTANT. What was he supposed to do?  His BELOVED friend and Queen was attacked by the Sith and the amoral Trade Federation!  The unfeeling Senate needed a caring leader whose leadership proved invaluable in the aggressive negotiations with the Trade Federation.





no comment



> 2. It is presumed that this issue wasn't resolved(watch episode 2, 3). The Republic couldn't do much to stop them. Palpatine pledged to end the corruption that retarded the lawmaking/political process. It was assumed by many that the Senator from Naboo would be against the Trade Federation and negotiate a good tax deal with them in favour of the Republic. The Trade Federation isn't a small group of men either—they are a corporate alliance exerting power over entire planets and star systems. Do you think the Republic can simply waltz into the negotiating rooms and make an offer powerful CEOs can't refuse? They are far too big to do that. The Jedi could do that, but we know what they're like.



w-what

I

honestly don't know where to begin in this paragraph

its just all so dumb



> 1. Sheev and his former master Darth Plagueis were bosses of important sectors of Republic trade such as the InterGalactic Banking clan. When you're a corporate titan like Murdoch and a Dark Lord of the Sith descending from Naboo nobility, you'll find you can be very persuasive.



what the actual literal fuck is this a response to?

certainly none of the points I raised



> 2. Stupid question. The Republic is attacked. The Galactic Senate and Republic Bureaucracy never wants secession. Why don't you juxtapose SW with the real life governments to see what happens when a state wants to secede from unions?



HOW FUCKING DUMB ARE YOU

you earlier:

Heads of state have supreme power over basically the whole senate in times of crisis

You now:

The senate has supreme power over all member states to the point that succession is cause for war

in fact

you earlier:

the senate doesn't want naboo to secede so they deal with it on a political level

you now:

the senate wants an army to force the literally thousands of systems seceding back into the fold



> They are called Separatists despite invading star systems because it is a separate will from the Republic's will. This was a stupid question to ask and I gave an obvious and simple answer.



makes no sense

their goal is to secede from the republic and establish themselves as the CIS, if they were just planning to overthrow the senate and install themselves as rulers then there are other words that describe it

you might have heard the term 'rebel' before? Maybe the CIS should have been called the Rebellion, except wait in star wars that makes them sound like good guys, so you have to work around that by giving them a name that doesn't fit.



> 3. Padme does not believe in war. She has more in common with Jedi attitudes than Anakin. The Jedi are obviously combatants, but they don't attack others. Padme believes in "aggressive negotiations" on a very small scale when it is unavoidable (e.g. when she was minutes from execution). Padme was hoping Palpatine would end the war through diplomacy. He can be very persuasive and she can see that....what she couldn't see is that he would do that only when he wanted to do it.



what war? The war doesn't start until the end of the movie when the Jedi and the Clone Army attacks Genosis



> Padme was against war and military might. Logical conclusion is Palpatine doesn't want her interfering in his plans. Plus Palpatine knew about Anakin's feelings. He wanted to drive that idiot towards the darkside using Padme.



this wasn't the point I was making


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 31, 2015)

also ur super ignored buddy and I've wasted too much time already, my autistic nerd status has been more than demonstrated here already

do not respond again


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2015)

Concession accepted


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 31, 2015)

You turbonerds should take it to PM.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 31, 2015)

If you write more than 4 paragraphs about Star Wars I think you're taking it too seriously. Chill out.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nightstorm said:


> also ur super ignored buddy and I've wasted too much time already, my autistic nerd status has been more than demonstrated here already
> 
> do not respond again



Or you can join the darkside by agreeing Palpatine is a political god and Lucas his only superior!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2015)

Nightstorm said:


> also ur super ignored buddy and I've wasted too much time already, my autistic nerd status has been more than demonstrated here already
> 
> do not respond again



Just wasted a TL;DR on Aizen when you couldn't even post in a tournament.












Enclave said:


> Return of the Jedi.
> 
> That said, using the force to target his attack on the Death Star in A New Hope?  More impressive than a simple Jedi Mind trick.  Rey has yet to use the Force on that level yet.


The mind trick is more impressive because it's more subtle and takes more control.
You don't just power through and learn that shit without training.
Luke used the force to know exactly where to aim, it straight up told him "Fire here." just like that training orb.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 31, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The mind trick is more impressive because it's more subtle and takes more control.
> You don't just power through and learn that shit without training.
> Luke used the force to know exactly where to aim, it straight up told him "Fire here." just like that training orb.



Any Jedi could perform the mind trick, not just any Force sensitive or Jedi could have made the shot Luke did.  That may not have expressly required training but it required an incredibly strong connection to the Force.

Rey has a surprising amount of skill in the Force but skill isn't power.  Now, I personally think she's Lukes daughter and just as strong in the Force as Luke and Anakin but that's besides the point of what we're discussing.

This skill she has though?  It only lends credence to the theory that Luke was training her when she was a child and then Luke wiped her memories of him and hid her away on Jakku.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 31, 2015)

Maybe the movie should have been set farther into the future, far enough that the force could actually become a sort of myth and legend. Rey could have been a Carrie-like kid who doesn't understand her powers, and that's why she lives the way she does. Her parents could have been frightened off instead of just absentee. The other townspeople could be weary of her. Then she comes to learn of the force and finally puts a name to her powers. Her final bout against Kylo would have made more sense then.

You can't have han solo or the princess anymore, but Luke can still be kicking around since he's a jedi, and it would add to the fabled nature of it. Some hundreds years old jedi master rumored to still be alive.

And chewie could still be alive too, since he's an alien.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 31, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> Maybe the movie should have been set farther into the future, far enough that the force could actually become a sort of myth and legend. Rey could have been a Carrie-like kid who doesn't understand her powers, and that's why she lives the way she does. Her parents could have been frightened off instead of just absentee. The other townspeople could be weary of her. Then she comes to learn of the force and finally puts a name to her powers. Her final bout against Kylo would have made more sense then.
> 
> You can't have han solo or the princess anymore, but Luke can still be kicking around since he's a jedi, and it would add to the fabled nature of it. Some hundreds years old jedi master rumored to still be alive.
> 
> And chewie could still be alive too, since he's an alien.



That's way too dark for the generally upbeat Star Wars franchise though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Any Jedi could perform the mind trick,


Uhuh, sure. That's why luke had to train his ass off to do it.
Rey isn't a Jedi yet, she isn't even an apprentice.
The fact of the matter is Rey is a Sue.
A person piloting a worn down Falcon first try is more a testament to that than anything, *with no co-pilot.*


> *not just any Force sensitive or Jedi could have made the shot Luke did.*


He was the only force sensitive person besides Vader.
I don't know where you're pulling such ideas out of your ass.
Obi-won said "Use the force, let go, remember the force will be with you always" for a reason.



> It only lends credence to the theory that Luke was training her when she was a child and then Luke wiped her memories of him and hid her away on Jakku.


You mean that the people writing the next movie will write it in since everyone is thinking that. Not that it changes anything. 
She wasn't trained enough since she can't remember shit in that case anyway.



mr_shadow said:


> That's way too dark for the generally upbeat Star Wars franchise though.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]YnwkE4trA48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2015)

It's not linear. 

Some knights were better at mind fucking or force pushing than they were at saber fighting, or clairvoyance. 

Some masters could be very proficient at more than one of these things, rarely in all of them.

Rey's thing was that she was as good as Kylo in all of them

And also a good a pilot as Han

And also a great shot at first try

And also, speaks both Bot and Wookie fluently

And also, knows mechanics like R2D2

And also, can bo fight like Darth Maul

And also, makes friends like Leia


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 31, 2015)

There's a reason why at across every board, at every forum, someone different brings up Rey being a mary sue.

Someone at the Caf? has brought it up, the OBD has brought it up, the Theater has brought it up.

It's been pretty fun


Also

TR-8R > BOBA FET PROVE ME WRONG


----------



## Reznor (Dec 31, 2015)

> Any Jedi could perform the mind trick, not just any Force sensitive or Jedi could have made the shot Luke did. That may not have expressly required training but it required an incredibly strong connection to the Force.



Any pilot can shoot missiles.
Not just any pilot can perform the mind trick.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 31, 2015)

Reznor said:


> Any pilot can shoot missiles.
> Not just any pilot can perform the mind trick.



But anyone can kill a Jedi if they know how. HK-47 taught us that.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 31, 2015)

crazy theory time: it was young rey who massacred luke's students during a force prodigy tantrum. luke was forced to mindwipe her, but he couldn't bring himself to kill his monstrous daughter. kylo took matters into his own hands, discovered snoke/knights of ren, and murdered his father in preparation to kill his cousin. rian johnson is the right man to direct the sequel as his last movie was about an abominable child that grew into an even more dangerous adult.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 31, 2015)

*George Lucas Slams 'Force Awakens', Calls Disney 'Whte Slavers'*



> *George Lucas Slams 'Force Awakens,' Calls Disney 'White Slavers'*
> 
> LOS ANGELES (Variety.com) - While Disney has to be pleased with the way its $4 billion acquisition of Lucasfilm is turning out, thanks to the galactic success of "Star Wars: The Force Awakens," the man who created the "Star Wars" universe doesn't feel the same way.
> 
> ...





Good 'ol Georgie boy just can't let go.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 31, 2015)

He isn't wrong


----------



## KidTony (Dec 31, 2015)

say what you want about TFA, it's better than the last three SW movies lucas made, combined.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2015)

He sold it for billions of dollars, fuck him.


----------



## Detective (Dec 31, 2015)

But by taking their money, he has no right to say shit.

I mean, I didn't like TFA, but Lucas doesn't have any ground to stand on.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 31, 2015)

You took the billions, Lucas, shut yer pie hole.


----------



## Reznor (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah, it's not like Lucas was tricked. He acts like he got snaked out of his franchise.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 31, 2015)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> He isn't wrong



[YOUTUBE]xxf1c3fzDOU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 31, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> [YOUTUBE]xxf1c3fzDOU[/YOUTUBE]



disgusting; utterly passionless...


and that fucking "_Jar Jar is the key to all this_." line rustles my jimmies every time.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2015)

that second kid was great

had skywalker written all over him

i never want darth vader to be a kid however 

never should have been

i guess he dodged a bullet


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 1, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> disgusting; utterly passionless...
> 
> 
> and that fucking "_Jar Jar is the key to all this_." line rustles my jimmies every time.



People whining about Jar Jar excessively are almost as annoying as him.


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2016)

@Lucas

Someone was a full-retard friend


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 1, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> >Most successful movie of all time (likely).
> >Most of NF whines about it.
> 
> Guess this proves NarutoForums isn't a representative sample of humanity. Somehow I find that reassuring.



Successful in terms of money - yes. Good movie? Hell no.



Mider T said:


> You can't put a price on experiencing it in IMAX 3D.



Yes, I can. Because I`m indifferent to 3D.



KidTony said:


> say what you want about TFA, it's better than the last three SW movies lucas made, combined.



For me the last 3 prequels were more interesting than TFA and characters were more impressive. But I should put it all in perspective to be clear I rate SW as a whole like 5-6/10.



Catalyst75 said:


> One of the big complaints I have heard about the prequels was all the "boring political stuff"


That`s what I can`t understand. Palpatine-Anakin and play with the Republic was the best part.

Also I can`t understand why people complain over Jar Jar when they have C3PO and wookiee and other goofy stuff I don`t remember? It`s easy to like cool jedis, but are you so sensitive you can`t take on some stupid goofy characters?

Probably I haven`t talked with a SW fans enough, but this looks like a twilight lvl hysteria for me.


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 1, 2016)

Pilaf said:


> [YOUTUBE]xxf1c3fzDOU[/YOUTUBE]



I went to school with Jake Lloyd(young anakin from phantom menace). Kid had issues. and yes, people did bring that shit up all the time.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 1, 2016)

^ My point is it couldn't have become the most financially successful movie of all time if nobody was watching it, could it?

If they were all lured in by the marketing but then found out it sucked, word would have spread quickly and it wouldn't have survived past the opening weekend. But seems it's still going strong, implying people say good things about it to their friends.

I admit this is an _argumentum ad populum_. The fact that many people like something does not necessarily make the thing objectively "good". However when it comes to movies I'm not sure what other non-subjective criteria you could measure quality in.


----------



## Saishin (Jan 1, 2016)

If he disliked the movie so why he sold the rights to Disney? it's too late to complain Lucas.

The positive thing of this selling it's that Lucas will not be able to modify shots in ST at every fucking dvd/bluray releases


----------



## Garcher (Jan 1, 2016)

the problem with the new movie is Disney just brewed the old ideas of Lucas again and made a retro film

it may not suck, but is it a really innovative sequel?

they played it safe in order to milk money from the franchise, while George wanted to do something new, for better or for worse


----------



## Saishin (Jan 1, 2016)

GARcher said:


> the problem with the new movie is Disney just brewed the old ideas of Lucas again and made a retro film
> 
> it may not suck, but is it a really innovative sequel?
> 
> they played it safe in order to milk money from the franchise, while George wanted to do something new, for better or for worse


It's a cool movie but yeah they borrowed many things from A New Hope,TFA is pretty similar to EP 4,honestly I would have expected a more original story but they wanted to play safe,nevertheless I enjoyed it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2016)

All the money in the world won't bring it back Lucas, now you know how most creators feel, except rich as fuck.


----------



## Chelydra (Jan 1, 2016)

Someone did not just compare jar jar to the lovable antics of C3PO- and co. What a filthy heathen.


----------



## Undertaker (Jan 1, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I admit this is an _argumentum ad populum_. The fact that many people like something does not necessarily make the thing objectively "good". However when it comes to movies I'm not sure what other non-subjective criteria you could measure quality in.



Yeah... The non-subjective criteria for movies... When you put it that way I don`t know any better alternatives.

It`s just that I`m totally ok with subjective judging of the films so it hasn`t even crossed my mind.



Chelydra said:


> Someone did not just compare jar jar to the lovable antics of C3PO- and co. What a filthy heathen.


Yes I did


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 1, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I went to school with Jake Lloyd(young anakin from phantom menace). Kid had issues. and yes, people did bring that shit up all the time.



You just said the magic words:

[YOUTUBE]g_H3_g9PhnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jan 1, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> He isn't wrong



About how his films suck? Yeah he isn't wrong on that. On Star Wars The Force Awakens being not as good as his? Ahaahahahahahah, yeah just shut the hell up Lucas.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2016)

EDIT: Rewatching fight scenes .


----------



## Zyrax (Jan 2, 2016)

As long as the Lord of the Rings Trilogy and the  Star Wars are considered "movies" then it's going to be hard for ANY movie to EVER be considered "worst movie ever"...they have the top 10 slots sewed up for eternity.


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 2, 2016)

Titanic has been sunk.  SW7 has taken over $650M domestically and is now second from Avatar for the top grossing domestic film.

And it still has YET to be released in China so the international figure can still break a few more records.

Considering Disney spent $4 billion for the entire SW franchise, it's already paid 1/4 off in pure profit and there's still 2 more mainstream movies, a spinoff next December, and whole lotta merchandises.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 2, 2016)

This is awesome news! Hopefully this will give them reason to make more SW games too.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 2, 2016)

Star Wars is a huge franchise and Disney is a huge company, it would be stupid to expect them to make it back in a single movie, the company will survive for decades if not centuries, they'll make it back over that time a hundred fold

most of the money will be in merch for it, though undeniably the movie is doing well too


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

Soooooo wait has Star Wars The Force Awakens officially ripped and raped The Lord of the rings trilogy's film earnings?


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

*George Lucas Apologizes For Calling Disney 'White Slavers' *



> LOS ANGELES (AP) — George Lucas has apologized for criticizing Disney's handling of "Star Wars" and saying he had sold his characters to "white slavers" in a recent interview with Charlie Rose.
> 
> In a statement issued Thursday, Lucas says he misspoke and used a "very inappropriate analogy." It was not clear what the "Star Wars" creator meant by the "white slavers" comment, and Rose did not ask a follow-up question on his PBS show that aired Dec. 24. The charged words nonetheless sparked ire when the interview was posted online Wednesday.
> 
> ...





As someone said in this article said:



> Rotten Tomatoes lists The Phantom Penace has 56% Fresh, with 60% audience approval. It lists The Force Awakens as 94% Fresh, with 90% audience approval.
> 
> The best thing you ever did for the Star Wars franchise, George, was get out of its way.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

>using RT as evidence of quality


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 2, 2016)

> The Trade Federation isn't a small group of men either?they are a corporate alliance exerting power over entire planets and star systems. Do you think the Republic can simply waltz into the negotiating rooms and make an offer powerful CEOs can't refuse? The Trade Federation is far too big for that. The Jedi could do that, but we know what they're like.



The Republic finally realises who the boss of the Trade Federation is. 

[YOUTUBE]YBLcxXR1PMw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

@Stunna

You have a better measurer of a film's quality amigo?  

If so, please do share.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2016)

Good numbers .

and they need that given how much they paid.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2016)

Zyrax Pasha said:


> As long as the Lord of the Rings Trilogy and the  Star Wars are considered "movies" then it's going to be hard for ANY movie to EVER be considered "worst movie ever"...they have the top 10 slots sewed up for eternity.



You should tone down the shitposting.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

says the one who thinks TPM is the best SW movie


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

@Stunna

Lol lol lol lol lol


Mider likes TPM


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Stunna
> 
> You have a better measurer of a film's quality amigo?


all I'm sayin is, you can't just point at a RT score and say "here's proof that the movie's good!"

Boyhood has a has 98% on RT, and that movie's ass


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> all I'm sayin is, you can't just point at a RT score and say "here's proof that the movie's good!"
> 
> *Boyhood has a has 98% on RT, and that movie's ass*



You just lost all credibility.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

@Stunna

RT rating scale is based on the many reviews from different professional film review sites, critics and fans feedback on the film.  

I also heavily agree with RT cuz of how much my feelings are reflected by the most prominent points of a film. 

It was on the mark about films by Michael Bay (ugh), Spider-Man 3, and other films that had high expectations and low expectations.



Son of Goku said:


> You just lost all credibility.



I know a lot of SW fanboys and I ain't sure Stunna the most reliable one. 

The SW fans I talked to on opening night were only SLIGHTLY upset about the EU figures that no longer in continuity. Why? Because they loved the shit out of the film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> You just lost all credibility.


ok 



Bender said:


> RT rating scale is based on the many reviews from different professional film review sites, critics and fans feedback on the film.


and? still not an objective piece of evidence of a film's quality

which is all my point is



> The SW fans I talked to on opening night were only SLIGHTLY upset about the EU figures that no longer in continuity. Why? Because they loved the shit out of the film.


quote one post where I complained about the old EU being removed from canon


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

@Stunna

I was talking in general about SW TFA complainers.



> and? still not an objective piece of evidence of a film's quality
> 
> which is all my point is



Uhhh, RT is a exemplary reference for a film's credibility. Whenever most people go to see a film RT is the first place people go before checking it out and are in agreement with the reviews. Hell, much of the critique of a film from RT is in line with what moviegoers say after returning home the theater.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

doesn't make RT an objective testament to quality


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> doesn't make RT an objective testament to quality



It sounds like you're in denial bro. 

Even without me referencing RT, people who aren't me are going to reference it as proof of a film being fantastic. Hell, upon release of the film companies are even using those reviews to label on the DVD/Blu-ray covers of a film to reinforce how enjoyable the film is.

Remember how reception from Man of Steel being originally mixed and subsequently negative? That came from RT.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

it wouldn't matter if 99% of mankind revered RT as an objective standard of quality. that would just make 99% of mankind wrong.

RT scores are merely the accumulation of a bunch of people's _*opinions*_

they don't even have to be great opinions. 98 out of 100 people could give a movie a 6/10 and a thumbs up and the movie would get a score of 98% Certified Fresh, and people would say it's a masterpiece despite only getting above average scores individually


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> it wouldn't matter if 99% of mankind revered RT as an objective standard of quality. that would just make 99% of mankind wrong.
> 
> RT scores are merely the accumulation of a bunch of people's _*opinions*_



An unconditional amount of opinions with the same views on what makes the film good is it considered factual. 

It's like that one person that says "The Godfather" sucks (I know a person that said that and not a single person agreed with them). Just because they say that it's bad or there's a whole crowd that says otherwise it doesn't change the fact it is unanimously considered good by regular movie goers and critics.

To put it simply: so long as there is agreement of a larger party of people about the quality is the review of said film considered credible.

I don't get why you find this so hard to understand.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 2, 2016)

I understand SW prequel wasn't something fans (doesn't have to be anybody specific or in this forum) could relate to. Young Skywalker was boring and childish. That is not how a slave should behave! We never knew anybody like him as children. All our school mates were very mature and excellent actors. How did Lucas find a 9 year old who couldn't act? Shocking. His acting was so bad that movie geniuses like us would never hire him. He didn't behave like a child at all. Jar Jar single-handedly ruined hours of viewing, including the SEVERAL minutes of film in which he didn't appear. 20 something Anakin was full of rage and other destructive emotions, completely unexplainable as though it were supernatural.

Kissing your sister and fighting your mummy-beating black daddy who was stuck in a gimp suit is something you can relate to. "Luke, I am your daddy" was the most shocking revelation ever that deserves to be talked about all the time. Going on adventures with a fussy homosexual droid, a hairy ape suffering from bad-breath, and a nonsense-speaking midget is so much more interesting. Yoda was so much more badass in the originals. He did almost nothing though. Tanks and fighters killing teddy bears eventually losing to them >>>>>> Mandalorian clones and war machines sneak-attacking thousands of Jedi. The machinations of Jedi padawan Luke Skywalker was instrumental in the overthrow of the Empire. I particularly loved how he exploited a gaping hole in the death star's impregnable defences. He needed such talent for that, guys! OMG it was epic! Legendary swordsmen fighting like spastic old men was a joy to watch. 

This face here was a laughing stock:



No man wants to see fights like these:







*Link Removed*


*Link Removed*

Do you know why those fights were soloed by Jar Jar's awful presence? Me neither. I can tell you that I didn't like how each move was rehearsed for weeks or that they fight all the time. Fights shouldn't be choreographed like a dance. It's more realistic when fighters don't know each sequence of movement. It should be completely natural as though you don't know what will ever happen(not saying such people have never had pro-level fights). These bitches have never fought real men outside night clubs before I bet. Pathetic.

Those guys can never compete with the hulking badassery of Vader even though he's an asthma sufferer! I was terrified of Vader. He sounds so scary and he's big because that matters in a universe where spaceship are ripped out of skies with superpowers.



Look at what he did to Obiwan. OMG! There was nothing left of him! By contrast:



I wasn't impressed. All I could think of was Jar Jar.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

Rather than wikipedia'ing and presenting the dictionary term of that stance how about providing evidence to rebutt my argument? 

You have yet to provide a single convincing argument for why RT isn't a credible source for referencing a film's quality.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

fuck this shit, dawg

if you can't comprehend how you're committing a fallacy of appealing to popularity by saying that an RT score is objective just because a majority deems a movie good or bad, you're far-gone, and I'm not wasting my time any further


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> I understand SW prequel wasn't something fans (doesn't have to be anybody specific or in this forum) could relate to. Young Skywalker was boring and childish. We never knew anybody like him as children. All our school mates were very mature and excellent actors. How did Lucas find a 9 year old who couldn't act? Shocking. His acting was so bad that movie geniuses like us would never hire him for movies. He didn't behave like a child at all. Jar Jar single-handedly ruined hours of viewing, including the SEVERAL minutes of film in which he didn't appear. 20 something Anakin was full of rage and other destructive emotions, completely unexplainable as though it were supernatural.
> 
> Kissing your sister and fighting your mummy-beating black daddy who was stuck in a gimp suit is something you can relate to. "Luke, I am your daddy" was the most shocking revelation ever that deserves to be talked about all the time. Going on adventures with a fussy homosexual droid, a hairy ape suffering from bad-breath, and a nonsense-speaking midget is so much more interesting. Yoda was so much more badass in the originals. He did almost nothing though. Tanks and fighters killing teddy bears eventually losing to them >>>>>> Mandalorian clones and war machines sneak-attacking thousands of Jedi. The machinations of Jedi padawan Luke Skywalker was instrumental in the overthrow of the Empire. I particularly loved how he exploited a gaping hole in the death star's impregnable defences. He needed such talent for that, guys! OMG it was epic! Legendary swordsmen fighting like spastic old men was a joy to watch.
> 
> ...





I don't think the fights are a main component regarding the disappointment in the prequels.

I believe it's how watered down the tone was with crap like "The Phantom Menace" and laughable dialogue being covered up by flashy action scenes.. For each moment we have loads of action and gorgeous CGI on another we have badly written scenes along with the worst romantic plotline shown in film history.

An example of shitty dialogue in the prequels:

"It's over Anakin I have the high ground!"


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> fuck this shit, dawg
> 
> if you can't comprehend how you're committing a fallacy of appealing to popularity






RT doesn't judge a film by quality. It judges it by REVIEWS. The larger number of positive reviews the higher rating it gets.

 @ misinterpreting my post as popularity= good reviews.

If that was the case don't you think Twilight should go down in history as best Fantasy/romance novel ever written?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 2, 2016)

At the end of the day, Disney would love to create good movies, but they're interested in creating movies that make a lot of money first and foremost. They aren't going to listen to people who want quality over popularity. Not saying the original trilogy wasn't good—I disagree that the prequels were bad. In fact, if film studios can cut away expensive quality for cheap popularity, they win and we lose.

Fans groupthink. It's the job of professional film critics to dissect films apart to show us what was good about them and what was bad. Takes a lot of courage to tell millions of your fans that they're wrong though. I don't want to find myself watching bad movies just because billions of fans think it's great. Teenagers are often the force behind sentiment. It's probably why Jar Jar and child Anakin are the main villains. Arguing with teenagers isn't a good idea. They're never wrong.


----------



## Bender (Jan 2, 2016)

@Sosuke Aizen

Agreed on critics being a better quality measuring stick than fans. Unlike fans they make money watching films in theater and rating them. There's also them being more sophisticate with their outlook on films than fans.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 2, 2016)

Stunna said:


> fuck this shit, dawg
> 
> if you can't comprehend how you're committing a fallacy of appealing to popularity by saying that an RT score is objective just because a majority deems a movie good or bad, you're far-gone, and I'm not wasting my time any further



Why are you acting as if objectively good or bad actually exists for works of art? It doesn't, ok?! But an accumulation of many subjective opionions is naturally MORE objective and saying more about a film than one subjective opinion. Which means Rotten Tomatoes > your opinion. 


Now for something fun :

[YOUTUBE]1w8Z0UOXVaY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UkiI2vM2lfA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_Ge4_stUpqs[/YOUTUBE]


best song of the year, so far :
[YOUTUBE]RySHDUU2juM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Why are you acting as if objectively good or bad actually exists for works of art? It doesn't, ok?!


I'm not.



> But an accumulation of many subjective opionions is naturally MORE objective and saying more about a film than one subjective opinion. Which means Rotten Tomatoes > your opinion.


Nope.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 2, 2016)

I was expecting a lot when I went to see this. Yes, it a well made product, but the lack of originality diminishes for me, any sense of a superior work of  art.


----------



## Chelydra (Jan 2, 2016)

It was smart that they played it relatively safe. Lucas ruined Star Wars three times in a row.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 3, 2016)

Bender said:


> I don't think the fights are a main component regarding the disappointment in the prequels.
> 
> I believe it's how watered down the tone was with crap like "The Phantom Menace" and laughable dialogue being covered up by flashy action scenes.. For each moment we have loads of action and gorgeous CGI on another we have badly written scenes along with the worst romantic plotline shown in film history.
> 
> ...



What's wrong with this warning?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2016)

Sosuke Aizen said:


> What's wrong with this warning?



[YOUTUBE]kgRLAI02Tow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

lol

even if Obi-Wan didn't have firsthand experience that having the high ground means shit, it should still be common sense

like, jumping over him like a dumbass wasn't Anakin's _only_ option at that moment


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2016)

Dude, I don't care about EU losing canonicity. Disney can whitelist stuff that's good instead.

Anytime SW came up in OBD and someone said "Movie Version", EU fans would just insist that they are one and the same so no differentiation allowed. That actually makes me a little glad it's gone.

Star Wars started as pop culture and EU took it to niche culture. Disney is just taking out the things that made it harder for pop consumption and that's fine.
I'm not fine with them doing this for Marvel, since that started as niche culture and recent stuff has took it to pop culture. Disney trying to take that from the hands of niche culture isn't cool.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2016)

Stunna said:


> lol
> 
> even if Obi-Wan didn't have firsthand experience that having the high ground means shit, it should still be common sense
> 
> like, jumping over him like a dumbass wasn't Anakin's _only_ option at that moment



Yeah, Anakin was kinda stupid. 

I feel like Obi-Wan accidentally goaded him with that. Otherwise, Anakin might have just gotten back, took a defensive position and trying to find an opportunity to make a lateral move to escape and after that make a new offensive.

Instead, Anakin heard that challenge and felt the need to defend who he thought of himself as.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Stunna
> 
> Lol lol lol lol lol
> 
> ...



I would tell you too to tone down the shitposting but it exceeds your mental capacity


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 3, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Dude, I don't care about EU losing canonicity. Disney can whitelist stuff that's good instead.
> 
> Anytime SW came up in OBD and someone said "Movie Version", EU fans would just insist that they are one and the same so no differentiation allowed. That actually makes me a little glad it's gone.
> 
> ...



how are they doing this for marvel

making films doesn't decanonise the comics


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> how are they doing this for marvel
> 
> making films doesn't decanonise the comics


Yeah, I'm not refering to that.

One of my friends told me that they are doing a lot of executive meddling with the comics and changing stuff in the comics too. If they are wrong about this, then I'm fine with what they are doing on the Marvel front too.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2016)

You're wrong about that.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2016)

Alright, then I have no problems with what Disney has done with the franchises so far.

As far as EU goes, having to have shit like this:
_"Sorry I like Kylo Ren but he's fodder even by Jedi standards. (Couldn't overwhelm someone who was unaware she even had the force, barely won in a fight with a stormtrooper armed with a lightsaber and snoke said his trainig wasn't even finished) vs. characters who can life-wipe planets and rip apart powerful force users with their bare hands."_ 
Force it's way into any talk about Star Wars is why I'm happy it's gone.

EU can just go live in its own universe.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 3, 2016)

also the star wars eu had an insane amount of stupid shit in it

it had jedi knights who were the same species as jabba

and they still used lightsabers

they were literally slugs using swords


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2016)

Didn't they add vampires, werewolves and centaurs in book?

But the fact that there's a million people with solar system destroying weapons around pretty much necessitating cleaning out the EU. Either fans would suddenly have to understand that this is what SW is now, or the threats would seem like a joke when there's bigger dogs conveniently just off screen all the time.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 3, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Didn't they add vampires, werewolves and centaurs in book?
> 
> But the fact that there's a million people with solar system destroying weapons around pretty much necessitating cleaning out the EU. Either fans would suddenly have to understand that this is what SW is now, or the threats would seem like a joke when there's bigger dogs conveniently just off screen all the time.



In which book?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 3, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Yeah, I'm not refering to that.
> 
> One of my friends told me that they are doing a lot of executive meddling with the comics and changing stuff in the comics too. If they are wrong about this, then I'm fine with what they are doing on the Marvel front too.



It's not really *Disney* doing it, I'm 100% sure that Disney could not give less of a fuck about the comics, there's not exactly a huge amount of money there for starters and I also kinda feel Disney wouldn't go out of its way to fuck that kind of thing up. Disney left the marvel people in charge of marvel in the same way it left the Star Wars people in charge of Star Wars.

The sweeping changes going on in the comics are the marvels editorial trying to become like the movies, Disney doesn't really appear to have much if anything to do with this.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

there was a wolfman in ANH; I don't see anything wrong with vampires and centaurs of a different name existing in the SW universe


----------



## Stunna (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't particularly care about the EU being made non-canon either; the material still exists to be consumed regardless of whether they're now canon with the movies or not

but I doubt they were made non-canon for the sake of making it easier for the average Joe to get into Star Wars. The average Joe doesn't care about a bunch of novels taking place thousands of years before and after the movies anyway


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 3, 2016)

They probably also thought it would be too constraining to slavishly adopt the EU into film, as nerds would always complain about details they got wrong. So better no not try, and instead only worry about maintaining continuity with the original trilogy.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 3, 2016)

Force Awakening isn't good for those who enjoyed the Force allowing its most powerful users to perform insane feats. Compared to big bads like Palpatine or Vitiate what we saw from the Dragon of this movie was underwhelming. Granted, maybe Spoke is a hundred times stronger than Kylo.

Personally I kinda enjoyed force users to potentially doing crazy stuff like mind control thousands of people or destroy huge ships just like that. Though it was becoming slowly a bit too "dragon ballish". In the original trilogy Force was much more limited in what it allowed its users to accomplish.

Still, kinda weird for the Dragon to lose in a fight against the heroine while there are still 2 movies left. The main villains should look a bit more invincible so that fans will wonder how the good guys will reach their level or what plan they will pull off to make up for their lack of power.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 3, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Still, kinda weird for the Dragon to lose in a fight against the heroine while there are still 2 movies left. The main villains should look a bit more invincible so that fans will wonder how the good guys will reach their level or what plan they will pull off to make up for their lack of power.



Am I the only one who remembers Kylo being shot by a powerful Wookie lasercrossbow and had been leaking blood this whole time? 

Also Kylo isn't a proper main villain yet, he's a conflicted wanabe Darth Vader still in training. And Rey probably had training as a child. In addition to having survived alone on a desert planet, which trained her to be a survivor, while Luke was mostly just a farmerboy. Episode VIII will further elaborate on this.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 3, 2016)

Son of Goku said:


> Am I the only one who remembers Kylo being shot by a powerful Wookie lasercrossbow and had been leaking blood this whole time?
> 
> Also Kylo isn't a proper main villain yet, he's a conflicted wanabe Darth Vader still in training. And Rey probably had training as a child. In addition to having survived alone on a desert planet, which trained her to be a survivor, while Luke was mostly just a farmerboy. Episode VIII will further elaborate on this.



Yeah, but even then Darth Vader did not lose his invincibility aura till the 3rd movie excluding the ship fight when Han 'owned him" preventing him from killing Luke in New Hope.

Seeing Kylo beaten up so badly in the 1st movie of the trilogy by someone who had no training in the ways of the force(plus an ex-stoormtroper holding his own for a bit) AND someone who is about to have her own training from Luke Skywalker it looks like Kylo is the underdog here unless Snoke is a better teacher than Luke.

Or maybe Snoke will do most of the heavy lifting in the upcoming movies.

Granted, Kylo looking all determinator-like and still trying to fight despite his wounds was kinda cool but...


----------



## Bender (Jan 3, 2016)

Stunna said:


> lol
> 
> even if Obi-Wan didn't have firsthand experience that having the high ground means shit, it should still be common sense
> 
> like, jumping over him like a dumbass wasn't Anakin's _only_ option at that moment



Anakin is a moron. I thought you would realize that based on his terrible judgements in Episode II. Hell, he was in full retard mode all throughout his face heel turn.

R u seriously going to defend this bad writing?

Also you still aren't properly distinguishing popularity and reviews. RT is about reviews not popularity. That's the reason they're a legit source to quote.


EDIT:

@Arles Celes

Rey was slowly gaining impressive force power during the last run of the film. Kylo losing to her does not destroy his credibility.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 3, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I don't particularly care about the EU being made non-canon either; the material still exists to be consumed regardless of whether they're now canon with the movies or not


 Yeah, and I think EU fans should be content with it living in its own canon, even if it'll never hit the silver screen.



> but I doubt they were made non-canon for the sake of making it easier for the average Joe to get into Star Wars. The average Joe doesn't care about a bunch of novels taking place thousands of years before and after the movies anyway


 Why do you think they did?


Arles Celes said:


> Force Awakening isn't good for those who enjoyed the Force allowing its most powerful users to perform insane feats. Compared to big bads like Palpatine or Vitiate what we saw from the Dragon of this movie was underwhelming. Granted, maybe Spoke is a hundred times stronger than Kylo.
> 
> Personally I kinda enjoyed force users to potentially doing crazy stuff like mind control thousands of people or destroy huge ships just like that. Though it was becoming slowly a bit too "dragon ballish". In the original trilogy Force was much more limited in what it allowed its users to accomplish.


 But it's kinda weird that the canon characters are such small fries in this universe.



> Still, kinda weird for the Dragon to lose in a fight against the heroine while there are still 2 movies left. The main villains should look a bit more invincible so that fans will wonder how the good guys will reach their level or what plan they will pull off to make up for their lack of power.


 Well, he's going to get training and he's probably not the main villain.


----------



## Bender (Jan 3, 2016)

@Arles Celes

If you're referring to feats like the shit in Dark Empire I'm glad he EU is non-canon. The whole prophecy of the one is Anakin bringing balance to the force. Palpatine resurrected dur to some clone bullshit is stupid.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 3, 2016)

Bender said:


> Anakin is a moron. I thought you would realize that based on his terrible judgements in Episode II. Hell, he was in full retard mode all throughout his face heel turn.
> 
> R u seriously going to defend this bad writing?
> 
> ...



True, but if Rey is that strong already on her own then how powerful she will become once Luke is done training her? How will Kylo keep up?


----------



## Bender (Jan 3, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> True, but if Rey is that strong already on her own then how powerful she will become once Luke is done training her? How will Kylo keep up?



What makes you think she'll train under Luke? She's still at the crossroads of destiny. We don't know if she truly is going to give up on being with her family.  Also we don't know how truly strong Snoke is and the type of training he'll put Kylo through.


----------



## Son of Goku (Jan 3, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but even then Darth Vader did not lose his invincibility aura till the 3rd movie excluding the ship fight when Han 'owned him" preventing him from killing Luke in New Hope.


People complain that the force awakens is to similiar to the new hope and then others complain it's not similiar enough... 




> Seeing Kylo beaten up so badly in the 1st movie of the trilogy by someone who had no training in the ways of the force(plus an ex-stoormtroper holding his own for a bit) AND someone who is about to have her own training from Luke Skywalker it looks like Kylo is the underdog here unless Snoke is a better teacher than Luke.



He looks like no underdog to me. He could've just choke-killed Finn at any given time, but this traitor was challenging him to a lightsaber duel, so Kylo felt that he needed to be taught a lesson. Finn didn't hold his own at all, Kylo was just toying with him.

Not unlike with Rey. He didn't try to stun her with the force as he did before when he captured her or knock her around again. She too was challengin him to a lightsaber duel and he took her up on that. But he didn't want to kill her. He was intrigued by her use of the force and wanted her as his disciple rather then see her killed along with her potential. Maybe he also sorta knew who she was (Luke's daughter) or/and was attracted to her. In anycase, he wasn't hellbent on destroying her. She on the other hand had no such contraints, especially after seeing what he did to Finn.

What I'm saying is that Kylo was gimped by his injury and his arrogance/mental state. A healthy and fully evil Kylo would have insta-killed Finn and left Rey no chance to connect with the force.




Arles Celes said:


> True, but if Rey is that strong already on her own then how powerful she will become once Luke is done training her? How will Kylo keep up?



For the story to be interesting, Kylo has to be at least as strong as Rey in their next fight. Probably stronger still to serve in Rey's growth, like he did in this fight.


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 3, 2016)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but even then Darth Vader did not lose his invincibility aura till the 3rd movie excluding the ship fight when Han 'owned him" preventing him from killing Luke in New Hope.



I think that view comes from being exposed to SW and the EU for so long. On it's own, Vader didn't really gain invincibility aura till movie two. In Hope he is a random mook that while threatening clearly has bigger fish above him. He gets ordered around, his powers ridiculed (even though he retaliates) and the film doesn't end on "Oh No! Hitler was almost killed but got away", instead nobody gives a shit about him tumbling around.

He was a classical Dragon and not much more. It was at movie two that he was getting the 'dark side temptor overlord' status.

In that respect, a conflicted and wounded Ben getting Rey'd is not that out of it comparison wise. I think he is not going to become a Vader anyway but our first glimpse into the temptation of the Dark Side (neither Anakin nor Luke had really anything to gain in the conversion, what did the Emperor even want Luke to tempt with?)


----------



## Bender (Jan 3, 2016)

What Pliskin said. Everyone needs to get off the high of the EU and using feats from there and wave on Vader and use as example of his strength and say how Kylo is a pussy in comparison to him.


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 3, 2016)

> In the first weekend of 2016, the record-busting film blew past the domestic grosses of both "Jurassic World" and "Titanic" to become the second-highest earner of all time with $740.3 million in just 19 days of release. The top domestic film is still "Avatar" with a $760.5 million lifetime domestic gross.



Only $20 million to go to break Avatar for the best domestic. And there's still that Chinese market for international sale.

Based on the sales figure, it is clear that haters of TFA is in a very tiny minority.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 3, 2016)

Nearly a billion dollars is just a little over two weeks. Unbelievable.


----------



## dream (Jan 3, 2016)

WW is what really matters.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 3, 2016)

Is China the only market where it has yet to be released? The percentage of the domestic gross (basically half) is pretty damn high


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2016)

Bender said:


> What makes you think she'll train under Anakin?



Can you not post?


----------



## Atlas (Jan 3, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Can you not post?



Can you not quote his post?


----------



## Enclave (Jan 3, 2016)

Zaru said:


> Is China the only market where it has yet to be released?



The only market that has any real relevance at least.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Can you not quote his post?



Yes, watch-

@BoG/Bender: Can you not post?


----------



## Bender (Jan 3, 2016)

@Mider T

Can you stop dickriding Lucas?

TPM fanboy.


EDIT:

Oh nooes I confused Luke with Anakin. Such a moronic mistake (sarcasm).


----------



## Bender (Jan 3, 2016)

Dream said:


> WW is what really matters.



Too damn true. 

Might go see film a fourth time with friend along with mom and dad.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 4, 2016)

Bender said:


> What Pliskin said. Everyone needs to get off the high of the EU and using feats from there and wave on Vader and use as example of his strength and say how Kylo is a pussy in comparison to him.



Kylo is still a pussy compared to Vader. I'm pretty sure Anakin during Attack of the Clones could stomp the guy, let alone his much older and much stronger self.

So ner.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]FVzc20Bm8Xo[/YOUTUBE]

lmao


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 4, 2016)

Disney are going to run SW into the ground. Just soulless cash grabs shitted out every year just like the Marvel movies.

Lucas could not have picked a worst company to sell his stuff too. I bet he did it on purpose knowing they will.


----------



## stream (Jan 4, 2016)

Some of the Marvel movies have been really good!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 4, 2016)

Only Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 4, 2016)

1 for 12 so far. Pretty good odds.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 4, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> Only $20 million to go to break Avatar for the best domestic. And there's still that Chinese market for international sale.
> 
> Based on the sales figure, it is clear that haters of TFA is in a very tiny minority.



Avatar made nearly $2.8 billion, and that movie was shit.

The Johnny Depp Alice in Wonderland made over $1 billion, and that movie was garbage.

Transformers: Dark of the Moon made over $1.1 billion, and that movie was also garbage.

Minions is currently sitting at over $1.15 billion, and is ALSO GARBAGE.

Box office gross says nothing about movie quality and says everything about marketing and movie goers having shit taste.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2016)

Did, did Minions really make that much?
Tell me you're lying please.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 4, 2016)

he's one of them prequel-lovers


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 4, 2016)

I envy people who are able to enjoy the prequels. The every year must be filled to the brim for them with movies they love, like Transformers, Jack&Jill and what ever M.NighShamamalama puts out that year-


----------



## Bender (Jan 4, 2016)

@Clay

Vader's big nooooo at the end of Revenge of the sith made it difficult to take him seriously.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 4, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Well this is the biggest a franchise is human media so it should come to no surprise



Is there alternative media being produced by other species that I'm not aware of?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 4, 2016)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Is there alternative media being produced by other species that I'm not aware of?



The prequel trilogy was written, directed and produced by computers.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 4, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> The prequel trilogy was written, directed and produced by computers.



"Computers" is not a species.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 4, 2016)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> "Computers" is not a species.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 4, 2016)

Pliskin said:


> I envy people who are able to enjoy the prequels. The every year must be filled to the brim for them with movies they love, like Transformers, Jack&Jill and what ever M.NighShamamalama puts out that year-



The prequels would've been shit had the Sith lost. I loved watching Jar Jar being manipulated like a rodent, a young Queen manipulated by a machiavellian politician, thousands of Jedi getting wiped out, the rise of the machines and clones coinciding with the rise of the GALACTIC EMPIRE!!!!!


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 6, 2016)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> "Computers" is not a species.



Of course it is. Their favorite thing to say to actors is "Faster, more intense."


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 6, 2016)

I thought parsec was distance, not time.


----------



## gershwin (Jan 6, 2016)

Not surprised that it earned so much. Franchise was predestined to be the success. This particular movie is utter shit though. Utter shit


----------



## Bender (Jan 6, 2016)

@Gershin

Hard to hear your complaints over the thousands upon millions of critics cheering for The Force Awakens.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 6, 2016)

I think it's hard to hear message board posts in general, but maybe my speakers are too low.


----------



## Bender (Jan 6, 2016)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think it's hard to hear message board posts in general, but maybe my speakers are too low.



Lol I meant to say I can practically taste the butthurt in Gershwn post.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 6, 2016)

I find your lack of faith disturbing...


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 9, 2016)

Record-breaking 'Star Wars' movie opens in China





> expects the movie to make $229 million in Chinese box-office sales



Looks like the international sale won't beat Avatar unless SW7 makes another billion dollars.  Still it is quite impressive they knocked down domestic record so easily.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 9, 2016)

> It enlisted the marketing power of actor and singer Lu Han, who appeared in promotional videos and released a music video on Thursday called "The Inner Force" with images from the film.




[YOUTUBE]zuwNfB0Q6EA[/YOUTUBE]

Boom.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2016)

Prepare yourselves!!!

The thousand nations of the Chinese Empire descend upon thee!
Their tickets will blot out the sun!!


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 9, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Avatar made nearly $2.8 billion, and that movie was shit.
> 
> The Johnny Depp Alice in Wonderland made over $1 billion, and that movie was garbage.
> 
> ...



Yep, pretty much.   The Chinese been so repressed by their governments ideal of entertainment, that bad movies look good.    

The bad thing about this is Hollywood's standards will go with whatever the Chinese like, than what we like.  But on the bright side, the US gets their money back...sortof.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2016)

Tyrannos said:


> The bad thing about this is Hollywood's standards will go with whatever the Chinese like, than what we like.  But on the bright side, the US gets their money back...sortof.



If you pay close attention, you will notice that Hollywood blockbusters now often include a token Chinese cast member or Chinese locations, no doubt to appeal to this market.

Fan Bingbing was in Iron Man and X-Men, and James Bond went to Shanghai and Macau in Skyfall.

In 2012 (the movie) I remember it was the Chinese who ultimately saved humanity.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Gilgamesh said:


> Avatar made nearly $2.8 billion, and that movie was shit.
> 
> The Johnny Depp Alice in Wonderland made over $1 billion, and that movie was garbage.
> 
> ...




Remember when The Godfather, Citizen Kane, Apocalypse Now and Seven Samurai were highest crossing movies of all time?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Remember when The Godfather, Citizen Kane, Apocalypse Now and Seven Samurai were highest crossing movies of all time?



I think the reason comparatively recent films like The Force Awakens, Avatar and Titanic are so high is because the ranking does not account for inflation.

If Citizen Kane made a million dollars when it came out in the 40's that would probably have been noteworthy, but since then the dollar has inflated to the point where a million USD is small change in the world of corporations.


----------



## Easley (Jan 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> Remember when The Godfather, Citizen Kane, Apocalypse Now and Seven Samurai were highest crossing movies of all time?


Gone with the Wind is still the highest grossing film, adjusted for inflation. 

And let's face it, the Force Awakens would never have done so well without the Star Wars name. It's a license to print money at the box office. The film itself was meh - enjoyable but not a patch on the original trilogy.

Disney also ticked as many diversity boxes as they could to maximize profit - black male, female hero, latino pilot - nothing wrong with that in principle but I doubt anyone was cast based solely on acting ability. They had to meet other criteria first. Next SW will probably have tons of Indians and Chinese, you know, to better tap into those markets too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 9, 2016)

> I doubt anyone was cast based solely on acting ability


oscar isaac


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2016)

Easley said:


> Next SW will probably have tons of Indians and Chinese, you know, to better tap into those markets too.



Donnie Yen will be in _Rouge One_. 

He is most famous for playing Bruce Lee's teacher Ip Man in a series of films by the same name. I'm not sure if they have been released in the West or not, but they're HUGE in China.  The 5th one is currently in theaters (incorrectly titled _Ip Man 3_ to disown two abysmal sequels which did not have Yen in them).

Below is the most famous scene from the first film, in which Ip Man single-handedly defeats 10 Japanese karatekas using his _Wing Chun_ ("Eternal Spring") style of Gongfu).


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]gBxOU_IhtGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Easley (Jan 9, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> oscar isaac


I agree that Oscar Isaac is a very good actor, but I think his character's ethnicity was designed with diversity in mind. Same as John Boyega and Daisy Ridley.

Like I said, there's nothing wrong with a diverse cast, but Disney's main interest is making money. They aren't doing it because they care about inclusiveness.


----------



## Easley (Jan 9, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Donnie Yen will be in _Rouge One_.
> 
> He is most famous for playing Bruce Lee's teacher Ip Man in a series of films by the same name. I'm not sure if they have been released in the West or not, but they're HUGE in China.  The 5th one is currently in theaters (incorrectly titled _Ip Man 3_ to disown two abysmal sequels which did not have Yen in them).
> 
> ...


hmm, Donnie Yen sounds familiar but I don't think I've seen him in anything. Just checked imdb... nope. He knows martial arts so his fighting ability is not in doubt. Give this man a lightsaber!

Rogue One could be decent. I'm not sure if it will capture the imagination like the other SW movies though.

Disney is having a few problems marketing the Force Awakens to China. Box office predictions are much lower than they were expecting I'm sure. A cultural thing I guess. Star Wars is very much a product of the west.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 9, 2016)

The Johnny Deep Alice in wonderland made 1 billion?

 .


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Any movie seems to make one billion these days. It's no longer the magical achievement it used to be.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2016)

Easley said:


> A cultural thing I guess. Star Wars is very much a product of the west.



Not to mention that when the original trilogy came out between 1977 and 1983, China was in the very early stages of reform where only "Special Economic Zones" like Shenzhen, Zhuhai and Xiamen were allowed to have contact with the outside world. So the vast majority of Chinese people never saw Star Wars back then.

I heard once that it took until the late 90's before western films were allowed mainstream theatrical releases, and that's the reason Titanic is so huge in China; it was the first Hollywood blockbuster people ever saw.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

I always took Star Wars as a particularly Eastern inspired franchise. But perhaps the actual East Asians don't see it as such.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2016)

Amanda said:


> I always took Star Wars as a particularly Eastern inspired franchise. But perhaps the actual East Asians don't see it as such.



I think given that people here are so used to those clich?s, I think they don't really notice them. It's just taken for granted. Just like how western audiences take spaceships for granted - there is no need to explain what lightspeed or lasers are, because everyone is expected to know that.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2016)

*'Star Wars' opens at record pace in China, Disney says*



> *Global blockbuster movie "Star Wars: The Force Awakens" broke records in China with an estimated $33 million in ticket sales on its first day in the world's second-largest film market, Walt Disney Co said on Saturday.*
> 
> The figure represents the Disney film studio's biggest opening day ever in China and the highest Saturday opening day in the country in industry history, the company said.
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN0UN0U620160109


----------



## Bender (Jan 9, 2016)

If Star Wars The Force Awakens destroys the box office in China it topples Avatar and officially has best opening in fucking ever.


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

All of this Avatar talk brings back ugly memories of how much that movie sucked.  There was literally one good thing about it, the Kilgore expy, and everything else was either bland or annoying.


----------



## Bender (Jan 9, 2016)

@Amanda

I was so on the offense with that shit I couldn't even have my usual "WOWIE WOW I had fun!" 

All I got from that film was a lot of political subtext. 

What was that nickname for the Neytiri (or whatever the fuck they're called)? Ah, I remember Space smurfs. Perfect name for 'em.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 9, 2016)

Titanic is a better movie tho


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 9, 2016)

I never got why the Avatar marketing centered on it being in 3D. Didn't they have 3D films already back in the 50's? What's so amazing about it 60 years later?


----------



## Amanda (Jan 9, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Amanda
> 
> I was so on the offense with that shit I couldn't even have my usual "WOWIE WOW I had fun!"
> 
> ...





Remember, humans are evil bastards unlike the perfect blue aliens who are one with nature through brain raping wildlife. The only redemption is to betray your species and run off into the sunset of the Mary Sue planet. Side characters won't get the same service though.


----------



## Bender (Jan 9, 2016)

@Amanda

The film also seemed to be a big ass analogy for the Iraq war.


----------



## Atlas (Jan 9, 2016)

I fucking hated Avatar.


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 10, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I never got why the Avatar marketing centered on it being in 3D. Didn't they have 3D films already back in the 50's? What's so amazing about it 60 years later?



Have you seen those old 50's film?  They came in red and blue only.  A full color 3D has been possible only for the past couple decades (Sega Master System with Sega 3D system for example) and for movie theater, full color 3D viewing only became cheap and practical in the past decade.


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 10, 2016)

Avatar definitely could have been better.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 10, 2016)

DJ Ezio said:


> Avatar definitely could have been better.



Not really. Avatar was a movie based on what the first English settlers did to the Native Americans.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes, those English pigdogs gave the natives hell with their airships and their miniguns and their robot suits. Good thing mother nature rose up against them and drove them back to where they came from.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah Avatar is basically a heavily CGI done version of Pocahontas.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 10, 2016)

Bender said:


> Yeah Avatar is basically a heavily CGI done version of Pocahontas.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 10, 2016)

Everything from Pocahantas to Dances With Wolves to Princess Mononoke to god only knows what else. The plot is incredibly basic paint by numbers shit.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2016)

@Onomatopeia


Lol lol. 

Eh, I wouldn't go so far as to use Princess Mononoke comparison. That was actually wonderfully written. Also the protagonist wasn't so lust-driven like Avatar protagonist was. The conflict in Princess Monoke was easily able to be settled because he knew his priorities and didn't just want to bang the female lead.

In the end Avatar is just another rendition of boy meets girl vice versa plot but confuses its audience that there's depth with the mother nature respect theme, and political subtext. 

Now had the reason behind why the conflict started in the first place been spelled out then there could have been a prevention of deaths on both sides in Avatar film.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2016)

The protagonist in Avatar wasn't lust-driven either, what movie did you watch?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 10, 2016)

It's been some time since I've seen Mononoke, but I don't remember her jumping the guy's bones.

Compare and contrast Jake doing the horizontal hokey pokey with Neytiri.


----------



## Bender (Jan 10, 2016)

@Onomatopeia 

Ashitaka didn't jump Princess Mononoke's bones due to her pigheadedness with the conflict of forest animals vs humans. If there sequel it likely he tear that shit up.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 11, 2016)

Actually Avatar could be more accurately be the story of Gonzalo Guerrero, (funny thing, Guerrero means "Soldier"). He was part of a Spanish crew that shipwreck and was captured by Mayans and turned into slavery. One day he was traveling with the Chief through a river and a crocodile attacked the Chief. Gonzalo saved him. He was given one of the Chief's own daughters to marry, and also turned him into a trusted advisor and eventually became a war leader. He told the Mayans to never compromise with the Spaniards and immediately started training the tribes to fight them off. He had 3 children, the first mestizos by some accounts. 

The Conquistadores had orders to find and capture Guerrero and for years he managed to ellude them in the thick jungles. There are few records but it appears a tattooed Spaniard was killed on Chetumal by an arquebus shot during an battle between local tribes and Spaniard invaders, so people assume it was him.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 11, 2016)

soulnova said:


> Actually Avatar could be more accurately be the story of Gonzalo Guerrero, (funny thing, Guerrero means "Soldier"). He was part of a Spanish crew that shipwreck and was captured by Mayans and turned into slavery. One day he was traveling with the Chief through a river and a crocodile attacked the Chief. Gonzalo saved him. He was given one of the Chief's own daughters to marry, and also turned him into a trusted advisor and eventually became a war leader. He told the Mayans to never compromise with the Spaniards and immediately started training the tribes to fight them off. He had 3 children, the first mestizos by some accounts.
> 
> The Conquistadores had orders to find and capture Guerrero and for years he managed to ellude them in the thick jungles. There are few records but it appears a tattooed Spaniard was killed on Chetumal by an arquebus shot during an battle between local tribes and Spaniard invaders, so people assume it was him.



Is The Force Awakens doing well in Mexico?

And do you watch it in English or dubbed into Spanish?


----------



## Bender (Jan 11, 2016)

Mider T said:


> The protagonist in Avatar wasn't lust-driven either, what movie did you watch?



Pretty much the only notable thing that you notice about Jame is him eying that girl Neytiri and desire to bang the hell out of her. As that colonel said he "too caught up in getting some tail" he forgot the whole reason behind his mission.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 11, 2016)

I bet half of the people went to the cinema expecting the black guy to die first

except this time around he was one of the lead characters


----------



## Zenith (Jan 11, 2016)

in other news didn't watch the movie

don't give a shit

I like to be challenged

even in pleasure and entertainment 

Hollywood Movies do not


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 15, 2016)

The Force Awakens has 5 Oscar nominations:

-Best Original Score
-Best Sound Editing
-Best Sound Mixing
-Best Film Editing
-Best Visual Effects


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 15, 2016)

For realz no Best Picture?


----------



## Enclave (Jan 15, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> For realz no Best Picture?



Of course not, it's not Oscar material.

Oscars aren't handed out by how entertaining a movie is.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2016)

Probably because Finn is black.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

It would have been _laughable_ if TFA was up for Best Picture.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 15, 2016)

it would have been laughable if it won it

might as well nominate it tho


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

>People still believing there's any legitimacy to the Oscars
>Including the fucking Theater mod


----------



## Pliskin (Jan 15, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> The Force Awakens has 5 Oscar nominations:
> 
> -Best Original Score
> -Best Sound Editing
> ...




Meh. Basically technical stuff that propably shouldnt get Oscars anyway. Always irritates me when random movies advertise 'nominated for X oscars' and they were basically 'best financial accounting/ best packaging/ most consonants in title' or other non artsy stuff. Then again, the Oscars are basicall the peace noble price as far as validity goes, so its kinda wasted to get aggitated either way.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> >People still believing there's any legitimacy to the Oscars
> >Including the fucking Theater mod


quote where I said the Oscars were legit, if you please


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> oscars are legit fam


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

guilty


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 15, 2016)

got em


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

Also, is someone going to change this inaccurate fucking title?


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> It would have been _laughable_ if TFA was up for Best Picture.





Stunna said:


> quote where I said the Oscars were legit, if you please



Your implications were that it would be "laughable" if TFA was up for Best Picture, indicating that the notion of being nominated for an Oscar - or at the very least the Best Picture category - is something that has been, at a standard, accurate in lines with actual quality of deserving when in reality nominations have regularly been laughable in this category and others for quite some time. Yet, you spoke of it as if it would be something outside of the norm.

It seems your utter loathing for people enjoying a movie has shown your true colors.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

Pliskin said:


> Meh. Basically technical stuff that propably shouldnt get Oscars anyway. Always irritates me when random movies advertise 'nominated for X oscars' and they were basically 'best financial accounting/ best packaging/ most consonants in title' or other non artsy stuff. Then again, the Oscars are basicall the peace noble price as far as validity goes, so its kinda wasted to get aggitated either way.



>Visual effects and original score are meaningless


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 15, 2016)

The specific effects and score are what instil the feeling of star wars.

Otherwise it would just be a generic sci-fi film.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> Your implications were that it would be "laughable" if TFA was up for Best Picture, indicating that the notion of being nominated for an Oscar - or at the very least the Best Picture category - is something that has been, at a standard, accurate in lines with actual quality of deserving when in reality nominations have regularly been laughable in this category and others for quite some time. Yet, you spoke of it as if it would be something outside of the norm.


You can criticize something that has a history of absurdity for future instances of being absurd. TFA getting nominated for Best Picture wouldn't stop being funny just because it wouldn't be the silliest thing to happen in regards to the show.



> It seems your utter loathing for people enjoying a movie has shown your true colors.


I can't having a loathing for people enjoying the movie because _I_ enjoy the movie.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> You can criticize something that has a history of absurdity for future instances of being absurd. TFA getting nominated for Best Picture wouldn't stop being funny just because it wouldn't be the silliest thing to happen in regards to the show.



You can, but you also can't blame people for misinterpreting your intentions when you don't make them clear in the first place. Not everyone is a mind-reader like NIghty.




> I can't having a loathing for people enjoying the movie because _I_ enjoy the movie.



You can have a loathing for people that enjoy it _too much_. I enjoy Harry Potter, but I want 95% of Harry Potter fans to get hit by a bus, one at a time. While on fire.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> You can, but you also can't blame people for misinterpreting your intentions when you don't make them clear in the first place. Not everyone is a mind-reader like NIghty.


You could have asked how I felt about the Oscars instead of jumping to conclusions. 



> You can have a loathing for people that enjoy it _too much_. I enjoy Harry Potter, but I want 95% of Harry Potter fans to get hit by a bus, one at a time. While on fire.


This is true.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> You could have asked how I felt about the Oscars instead of jumping to conclusions.



I could have, but I trusted someone like you to have at least articulated yourself properly so as to not misrepresent yourself.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 15, 2016)

And I assumed that no one would misinterpret what I assumed was a simple enough sentiment, but I guess we both just miscommunicated.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

Stunna said:


> And I assumed that no one would misinterpret what I assumed was a simple enough sentiment, but I guess we both just miscommunicated.



I miscommunicated your mom last night.


----------



## Bender (Jan 15, 2016)

*Motherfuckers* TFA is being nominated for "Best picture" 21st critics choice awards. So it just that good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

tfw a People's Choice Award means about as much as an Oscar.


----------



## Bender (Jan 15, 2016)

No no no

NOT People's its critics choice awards. It different than that lousy award show.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

Let's be real here... there's only one Oscar that matters and TFA already has it.


----------



## Bender (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol lol lol

Agrees

Here trailer for critics choice awards 

[YOUTUBE]4UH2Wq3WOFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reznor (Jan 15, 2016)

This argument makes me understand why nihilism can be so appealing to people.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

What argument?


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> Also, is someone going to change this inaccurate fucking title?



Only moderator can change it. When I created this originally, that was the exact word I copied from the source. Can't help it if it changed or if the thread breaks down into pissing contest among haters.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> What argument?



Oscars/People's Choice


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

I don't care about the original article title, it's factually incorrect. Parsecs aren't a measurement of time, it's distance.

Lazy, lazy op and blaming imaginary "pissing contests"


----------



## Reznor (Jan 15, 2016)

Parsecs is fine in the context that Hans Solo uses it.

Like, maybe the asteroid field is 13 parsec long and Hans is bragging that he can go through it in a nearly straight path, whereas most must detour quite a bit and take 18 parsecs or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2016)

The Kelser run might be a complicated hyperspace flight maneuver that usually takes a great distance to pull in, but Han Solo did it in 12 parsecs


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 15, 2016)

Banhammer said:


> The *Kelser* run might be a complicated hyperspace flight maneuver that usually takes a great distance to pull in, but Han Solo did it in 12 parsecs



The accepted spelling is "Kessel".

Learn your Star Wars. 

(Joking though. As it never appears in written form in the movie I think the spelling is irrelevant, except for people who read the SW books)


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2016)

Reznor said:


> Parsecs is fine in the context that Hans Solo uses it.
> 
> Like, maybe the asteroid field is 13 parsec long and Hans is bragging that he can go through it in a nearly straight path, whereas most must detour quite a bit and take 18 parsecs or something.



I'm not arguing the original context, I"m arguing the context in the original article title, saying that the movie made a billion dollars in "less than 12 parsecs," and the OP that felt it was appropriate to use that inappropriate remark.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 15, 2016)

Rey said:


> I'm not arguing the original context, I"m arguing the context in the original article title, saying that the movie made a billion dollars in "less than 12 parsecs," and the OP that felt it was appropriate to use that inappropriate remark.



That's true, it's hard to imagine a meaningful context for parsecs with the OP usage.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 24, 2016)

Gross as of last Friday was $1,890,432,346.

Coming up on that second billion...

Titanic $2,186,772,302
Avatar $2,787,965,087


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 24, 2016)

And still running.  This could sink Titanic on worldwide box office.  It's beginning to look like Avatar won't be topped this tine,


----------



## Amanda (Jan 24, 2016)

Avatar is the one that needs to get topped. Titanic was just meh but not outright annoying.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 24, 2016)

Avatar 2 or the Star wars film will probably break the current record lol. I actually don't really want to watch Avatar 2.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 24, 2016)

I was originally going to go see it a second time when it became the highest-grossing film of all time, but since it looks like it might not catch up to Avatar I might change my plans to giving it a second watch when it surpasses 2 billion.

Or, just whenever it goes out of theaters in Hong Kong, which might be as soon as this Tuesday. The schedule of the theater nearest to where I live doesn't seem to go any further than that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 24, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> And still running.  This could sink Titanic on worldwide box office.  It's beginning to look like Avatar won't be topped this tine,



where's it gonna get 200 million from?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 24, 2016)

Nighty said:


> where's it gonna get 200 million from?



Well, the Friday figure didn't include this weekend, obviously, so the figure is going to go up somewhat.

Also if Disney has any sense they will keep it in Asian theaters over Chinese New Year, since that is the biggest holiday of the year when people get a week off from work/school and have nothing to do.

In China I think there's kind of a special "New Year blockbuster" genre; big-budget films with big actors tailor-made to appeal to as many audiences as possible, to cash in on families going to the movies together when they reunite for the holiday. There has to be something in there for mom, something for dad, something for grandpa, something for drooling toddlers etc... Ultimately I think these movies end up appealing to nobody because they're such obvious commercial cash-ins.

If _Star Wars_ is one of the options for New Year moviegoers, I'm sure a lot of people would rather see that than _The Monkey King 2_ or _From Vegas to Macau 3_ (I've seen the first installments of both franchises and they both sucked).


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 24, 2016)

Nighty said:


> where's it gonna get 200 million from?



ur mum m8


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 24, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Well, the Friday figure didn't include this weekend, obviously, so the figure is going to go up somewhat.
> 
> Also if Disney has any sense they will keep it in Asian theaters over Chinese New Year, since that is the biggest holiday of the year when people get a week off from work/school and have nothing to do.
> 
> ...



Is there a better site for this than boxofficemojo or w/e because that site doesn't track daily global gross as far as I can see 

More to the point, I think you're underestimating how little china cares about this movie

They had to revise box office predictions for china *TWICE*, both times downwards. They seriously seem to find this movie quite boring and the word of mouth for it is horrendous over there (or at least that's what it seems like from a western perspective) there are seriously reports of people falling asleep in theatres and so on.

If they leave it in over the chinese new year it'll make some dosh sure, but definitely not nearly as much as it needs to over take Titanic (let alone inflation adjusted titanic)


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 24, 2016)

Nighty said:


> More to the point, I think you're underestimating how little china cares about this movie
> 
> They had to revise box office predictions for china *TWICE*, both times downwards. They seriously seem to find this movie quite boring and the word of mouth for it is horrendous over there (or at least that's what it seems like from a western perspective) there are seriously reports of people falling asleep in theatres and so on.
> 
> If they leave it in over the chinese new year it'll make some dosh sure, but definitely not nearly as much as it needs to over take Titanic (let alone inflation adjusted titanic)



Indeed there isn't much of a Star Wars fandom in mainland China, because the original trilogy wasn't released there in the 70's and 80's ('cuz Cold War), and by the time it got to China movies had progressed to where it wasn't really amazing anymore.

Still I think with China's huge population, even the people who just randomly walk into Star Wars because "there was nothing else to watch" are still going to add up to enough tickets that it _might_ have a shot at Titanic.

It's not certain though, since the people who really care about Star Wars have probably all seen it by now. We're now counting on the straggling non-nerds.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 24, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Avatar 2 or the Star wars film will probably break the current record lol. I actually don't really want to watch Avatar 2.



Avatar was an even shittier movie than TFA, and the gimmick has worn off and nobody cares about its sequel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2016)

Avatar 2 or 3 would be very lucky to hit 1.4-1.5B


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 24, 2016)

When you see things like _Star Wars Episode I_, _Avatar_ and _Prometheus_ you start to think that maybe those 80's directors should just retire and only make the occasional commentary track whenever there is a re-release (every 10 years or so).

Out of the three I did kind of like _Prometheus_. I thought the first act was pretty neat, but then it descended into being just a remake of _Alien_. Which leads me to think that Ridley Scott probably doesn't really have anything more to say about this universe than he said in the first one, and that's fine by me if he'd have just left it there.

Cameron is similarly never going to make anything as groundbreaking as _Terminator_ or _Aliens_ again, nor is Lucas going to make _The Empire Strikes Back_ again. So why bother?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 25, 2016)

Now at $1,939,989,346.

One more week should about do it for passing $2 billion.


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 25, 2016)

3rd movie ever to reach $2B mark.

If everything were adjusted for inflation, SW7 wouldn't be a major blockbuster by a long shot.  Original SW would have gotten $2.8B (inflation adjusted) and Gone with the Wind has a whooping $3.4B and could be permanently out of reach.

Today having a film reach $1B would be impressive.  In 20 years, $1B would be the norm and $5B (not adjusted for inflation) would be possible with a couple films.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 25, 2016)

I've never seen _Gone with the Wind_.
Is it any good?


----------



## stream (Jan 25, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> I've never seen _Gone with the Wind_.
> Is it any good?


If you don't mind watching old movies, it's good. It's very long though. I remember I thought the movie had ended, but that was only the intercession before the second part.

There are people who feel the movie was not critical enough of slavery, but "frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn."


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2016)

A film every person here should  see/have seen:
Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Enclave (Jan 25, 2016)

Bender said:


> A film every person here should  see/have seen:
> Shawshank Redemption



One of (if not the best) movies ever made and was a box office flop.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2016)

@Enclave

Eh, honestly box office gross earnings are a subsidiary to critics reviews. Its the reviews that matter most. The box office revenue is the cherry on the sundae.


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Enclave
> 
> Eh, honestly box office gross earnings are a subsidiary to critics reviews. Its the reviews that matter most. The box office revenue is the cherry on the sundae.



I dunno, I would imagine production studios and the likes like money.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2016)

@Rey

If it's a hit with home video sales ain't they see just as much cash flow?


----------



## Enclave (Jan 25, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Rey
> 
> If it's a hit with home video sales ain't they see just as much cash flow?



Not many movies are box office flops and then phenomenally successful in the home video market.  Shawshank Redemption is one of the very few that pulled that off.

Also, reviews are pretty meaningless.  There's plenty of well reviewed movies that are financial failures both in and out of the box office.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 25, 2016)

Enclave said:


> One of (if not the best) movies ever made and was a box office flop.



That title goes to Office Space.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2016)

@Enclave

It a shame I wasn't in a school that showed Shawshank Redemption as part of a project. One of my classmates from last semester at my college said they read the book and watched he movie.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 25, 2016)

NaS said:


> That title goes to Office Space.



Office Space is great, but it's no Shawshank Redemption.

This comes from by the way somebody who has a rio red swingline stapler on his desk as we speak.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2016)

Office space a show right?


----------



## Enclave (Jan 25, 2016)

Bender said:


> Office space a show right?



[youtube]dMIrlP61Z9s[/youtube]

Go watch it now.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll watch it on Netflx it after I watch Sons of Anarchy season one.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 25, 2016)

Bender said:


> I'll watch it on Netflx it after I watch Sons of Anarchy season one.



You delay watching movies because you're watching a show?


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2016)

Lol oh right. I should watch it first. SOA season one likely long as fuck.


----------



## Enclave (Jan 25, 2016)

I don't recall the country you live in so here's where it's available on netflix:



If you don't live in one of those countries then use a VPN or DNS or something, I don't know.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2016)

@Enclave

Live in America 

land of home, free and gun toting crazy shit.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 25, 2016)

So I just watched the first half of _Star Wars: Clone Wars_ (2003).

It's some pretty awesome stuff and wish more of this had made it into live action SW. For instance by taking out The Phantom Menace and instead inserting a Clone Wars movie between Attack of the Clones and Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 25, 2016)

And now I've seen the second half.

Holy mother of Jesus that shit was awesome!

Again, why are these (canon!) plot points in an obscure animated series instead of one of the feature films?

The first act of _Revenge of the Sith_ is basically the final episode of _Clone Wars_, but if you haven't seen the show it's just confusing and boring.

Why would you assume that theatrical audiences watch stuff on Cartoon Network?  Why does the feature film presume knowledge of a side product for proper appreciation???


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 25, 2016)

Movies are older than the internet.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 25, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> And now I've seen the second half.
> 
> Holy mother of Jesus that shit was awesome!
> 
> ...



well they're actually not canon


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2016)

the old Clone Wars cartoon was made non-canon? welp


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2016)

what was the point of that decision though?


----------



## sworder (Jan 25, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> And now I've seen the second half.
> 
> Holy mother of Jesus that shit was awesome!
> 
> ...



like Nighty stated, it's not canon

what's canon are The Clone Wars (2008) and Rebels, and at least the former is literally FAR superior to the prequels. and a live action movie could never match all the content in the show 

and it's not obscure at all


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 25, 2016)

Stunna said:


> the old Clone Wars cartoon was made non-canon? welp





Stunna said:


> what was the point of that decision though?



idk

I think it was to make room for the new clone wars cartoon or something as an updated version?

iirc the old clone wars cartoon was actually de canonised prior to the whole disney canon thing, it was something George decided on his own


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2016)

huh

now that I think about it, I guess that makes sense. Anakin was a Padawan in the original cartoon and Grievous got rekt by Mace, but Grievous is healthy in the latest Clone Wars despite Anakin being a Knight or something iirc

well, still a good cartoon


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 25, 2016)

Clone Wars introduces characters and events that are later referenced in Revenge of the Sith, and this before RotS was in theaters. Also George Lucas was one of two executive producers. What is there to not be canon about it?

Sure it's "less canon" than the theatrical features, but calling it completely non-canon seems weird since it introduces Grievous. It's like how you'd want the animated segment of the Holiday Special to be "sort of canon" since it introduced Boba Fett.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 25, 2016)

TCW would have lead into a lot of the major events of the old cartoon I believe but it got cut short for less than obvious reasons to do with the purachase by disney and so on


----------



## Stunna (Jan 25, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> It's like how you'd want the animated segment of the Holiday Special to be "sort of canon" since it introduced Boba Fett.


lol I've _never_ thought about it that way


cause thas' silly


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 25, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Clone Wars introduces characters and events that are later referenced in Revenge of the Sith, and this before RotS was in theaters. Also George Lucas was one of two executive producers. What is there to not be canon about it?
> 
> Sure it's "less canon" than the theatrical features, but calling it completely non-canon seems weird since it introduces Grievous. It's like how you'd want the animated segment of the Holiday Special to be "sort of canon" since it introduced Boba Fett.



idk you should ask george why he doesn't like it

all I know is that it doesn't mesh with things that we know have to be canon (the new clone wars cgi cartoon, certain statements george has made, etc.)

george especially seems to go out of his way to remove it from continuity, e.g the old cartoon explains where anakin's scar comes from, but george has said that it comes from something else entirely, seemingly solely to fuck with the cartoons canon status.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jan 25, 2016)

I also wasn't able to find any acknowledgment of the existence of the old show on , let alone any instruction on where one might legally watch it. But imagine my surprise when the whole thing was up on YouTube (in multiple versions), seemingly ignored by the copyright police who are normally so tough on uploading whole series'.

I guess it's in legal limbo after the Disney acquisition? Or something of the kind?


----------



## mw2monkey (Jan 25, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Han Solo dies


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 25, 2016)

blame Disney. Anything outside the 6 movies are no longer canon. They pretty much killed the entire EU when they bought Star Wars.


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> blame Disney. Anything outside the 6 movies are no longer canon. They pretty much killed the entire EU when they bought Star Wars.



You make that sound like a bad thing.

Glad shit like Dark Empire non-canon


----------



## Krory (Jan 25, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> blame Disney. Anything outside the 6 movies are no longer canon. They pretty much killed the entire EU when they bought Star Wars.



Not true. They're still deciding what to keep and scrap. As it stands mostly, the old Clone Wars cartoon and anything post-Episode VI were - quite thankfully - dropped, since it was pretty clear George Lucas gave zero fucks about which fanfics became canon or not (hint: Nothing ever didn't as long as he got money)


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 25, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> blame Disney. Anything outside the 6 movies are no longer canon. They pretty much killed the entire EU when they bought Star Wars.



I mean

no

>8 movies
>TCW
>rebels
>new comics
>new books

are all canon


----------



## Bender (Jan 25, 2016)

Exactly.

Lucas is a fucking hack.


Canonizing shit like Dark Empire and other shit left and right.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2016)

Disney VERY EXPLICITLY stated what was canon last year, I suggest you guys look it up.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jan 25, 2016)

look

disney simplified the star wars canon policy majorly when they overturned the old EU

it's a simple one step process

Does it have a Legends banner on it? Then it's not canon.


----------



## Wilykat (Jan 26, 2016)

Bender said:


> You make that sound like a bad thing.
> 
> Glad shit like Dark Empire non-canon



They didn't declare Phantom Menace movie or Jar Jar non-canon.


----------



## Bender (Jan 26, 2016)

Wilykat said:


> They didn't declare Phantom Menace movie or Jar Jar non-canon.



Ahahahahahaha

Thank you Disney


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 1, 2016)

Now at $1,983,226,162...

[YOUTUBE]ZuWjAL1xZPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

It has now crossed 2 billion! The third film in history to do so.

I'd have made a new thread, but the darned ChinaNet won't let my find a good English-language article.

I think this warrants a second viewing, so I checked if it's still playing in Hong Kong when I get back next week.

And not only is it still playing, but tonight's show is SOLD OUT. Almost two months after opening in Hong Kong and one month after opening in the mainland.

That's the power of Chinese New Year and 1.3 billion bored people with nothing sensible to do for one week.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

I saw you can pre-order it on iTunes, but it was crazy expensive! Like 150 HKD - that's as much as the movie ticket, which was ALSO crazy expensive!

Aren't home video releases (in any format) supposed to be slightly cheaper than a theatrical viewing, to encourage you to buy something you've already seen?


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2016)

I am contemplating seeing the film for a sixth time. 

Lot of homework to do for college courses.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

Bender said:


> I am contemplating seeing the film for a sixth time.
> 
> Lot of homework to do for college courses.



Was the 2 billion all thanks to you?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2016)

NaS said:


> I'm glad you got a new set to reflect your personality.


 

I'm not glad your set is still in low definition guess my hands knocked your ass straight to 240p


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

Avatar: $2.788 bil
Titanic: $2.186 bil
SWTFA: $2.008 bil

Soon...


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 9, 2016)

I find it funny Avatar and Titanic don't have the cult following as Star Wars yet they are still in the lead.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

NaS said:


> I find it funny Avatar and Titanic don't have the cult following as Star Wars yet they are still in the lead.



I think 'cuz China.

Maybe.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 9, 2016)

Get off China dick. Was not because of them.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

NaS said:


> Get off China dick. Was not because of them.



Titanic is HUGE here though, as was Avatar at the time IIRC.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 9, 2016)

LOL Brazil and Italy.

France beats italy again. Dammit Shadow and your sick fetishes.


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Was the 2 billion all thanks to you?



lol if only.

If see again would do so take picture next to Movie poster at Theater and make Tweet/Instagram post on how I saw it for the sixth time. 

Please hurry up and destroy Avatar's record SW TFA.


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 9, 2016)

mr_shadow said:


> Aren't home video releases (in any format) supposed to be slightly cheaper than a theatrical viewing, to encourage you to buy something you've already seen?




Nope.  Cheapest movie tickets are $5 locally, cheapest movie on disc is $20.  The only time I've seen movies DVD going for less than original movie ticket price are the older crap movies that ends up in bargain bin. That reminds me, I finally found DVD that NaS wanted, Boku no Pico and the 2 sequels. $1.88 each but NaS will need to cough up hazard pay, the clerk gave me flak for buying this movies.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2016)

Titanic also had a hugely advertised second showing which earned it like anothet half a billion because it was on the anniversary of the sinking of the ship.


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2016)

Actually, it earned about $300 million from its second release, around $1.8 billion initially.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 9, 2016)

I think TFA can _sink_ Titanic, but Avatar might be _unobtainable_.


----------



## kluang (Feb 12, 2016)

You know what's funny

Hideo "The Boss" Kojima create Youtube Channel today, and his first video is Top 10 Movies in 2015.


[YOUTUBE]f4-4zkQRdfk[/YOUTUBE]

And he put Straight Out of Compton and Mad Max higher then Star Wars and no one, no one, not even the hardcore SWFA defenders even attempted to deny him. No one, Nobody.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 12, 2016)

But muh St?r W?rz.


----------



## Krory (Feb 12, 2016)

kluang said:


> You know what's funny
> 
> Hideo "The Boss" Kojima create Youtube Channel today, and his first video is Top 10 Movies in 2015.
> 
> ...



Who cares?


----------

